# Разводилово на Avito



## vev (22 Май 2014)

Господа!

Последнее время на Avito достаточно часто стал видеть объявления с заведомо заниженными ценами на инструменты. 
Например:

http://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_scandalli_su
per_vi_335947615

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_337805962

Причем первое объявление появлялось то в Москве, то в Ростове. Звонил. Говорит, что уже почти продал и даже предложение большей цены не возымело никакого результата. 

Может кто объяснит что за прикол? Ну если требовать предоплату и пересыл, тогда было бы понятно, но ведь нет! Просто отказ. 

Спать не могу, кушать не могу - хочу понять где подстава?


----------



## bombastic (22 Май 2014)

скандалли возможно, ворованный а юпитер вроде бы и не юпитер.
я видел Бу скандалли за 60-70 тр, немного потрепанные, но в хорошем звучании, у этого явно цена занижена


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Май 2014)

*vev*,
может передумал? или правда ворованный , страхуется и типа все при личной встрече?


----------



## Vlad81 (22 Май 2014)

Я тоже пару раз перезванивался по похожему поводу. Они подбирают покупателя из другого города, перезванивают и предлагают выслать деньги, а они потом, якобы, перешлют инструмент. Предлагают в "доказательство" переслать копию своего паспорта с "их адресом". Наложенным платежом не соглашаются прислать. Явно жульё. Цены всегда у них очень заниженные, а те, кто реально подаёт объявление на Авито, всегда вначале сравнивают цены.


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> может передумал? или правда ворованный , страхуется и типа все при личной встрече?


Встречи то он и боится, как мне показалось. Возможно, нужен был клиент из другого региона и дальше должна начаться процедура отъема денег посредством перевода предоплаты.

Правда непонятно, почему они на mail не отвечают. Непонятно же из какого региона он пришел


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Май 2014)

*vev*,
или ударом по голове при встрече с покупателем у которого деньги, но это уже край, я бы даже сказал -беспредел, но имеет право на жизнь и такая версия


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима, 
какой же ты злобный :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Май 2014)

*vev*,
не я такой злобный :biggrin: так машины угоняют на огромные суммы, ну а здесь может по мелочевке так же работают 
Ужастно, но пенсионеров то за пенсию в 8 тыс. ... пусть земля им будет пухом... А здесь несколько десятков тыс.


----------



## askurpela (22 Май 2014)

Недавно видел на подобном украинском сайте обьявление о продаже "Юпитера" - позвонил, чтобы узнать цену (на сайте было написано, что цена - 300 гривен), мне серьезным тоном отвечают, что там все указано, баян стоит 300 гривен 
Потом еще спросил для интереса, кусковой или цельнопланочный, бросил трубку и проверил счет. Все на месте. Странно...


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*askurpela*,

"Ужасно интересно, все то, что неизвестно" :biggrin: 
Где же грабли?!


----------



## VladimirL (22 Май 2014)

Может быть даже "Привет из Чернобыля". Так что, за такими
раритетами, лучше с дозиметром ходить/ездить. Как-то так.


----------



## askurpela (22 Май 2014)

Я раз смотрел Тулу 401 в Житомире: тоже низкая цена, и звук супер, но фонит, и довольно сильно. Как хозяева держат все это у себя дома, я не понимаю.
Всегда была привычка ездить по все новое с дозиметром, теперь это правило


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Может кто объяснит что за прикол? Ну если требовать предоплату и пересыл, тогда было бы понятно, но ведь нет! Просто отказ. Спать не могу, кушать не могу - хочу понять где подстава?


Eвгений приветствую.Мы с Вами уже как то обсуждали эту тему,но повторюсь еще раз раз уж Вы ее подняли...
Данные обьявления расчитаны на людей которые ,расчитывают на "Чудо",очень сами по себе жадные и верят в "Халяву".
Эти обьявления где "Юпитер" стоит 15 т.р,Бугари 20,скандалли 28 и т.д.,стали появляться еще два года назад.
Схема проста,
сидит там какой то упырек (или несколько) и печатает обьявления,не исключаю что он даже закончил несколько классов музыкальной школы...Посчитав что с машинами,квартирами и т.д заниматься "махинациями" опасно (могут и кое чего оторвать),да и народ там ушлый,этот упырь решил нажиться на музыкальной ниве,благо народ тут еще доверчивый,дремучий и верующий в "Чудо"...
И разводилово вначале у них шло на предоплату,дескать вышлите им тысченок 20 что б они были застрахованы и держали под вас инструмент...Уверен что нашлось достаточно много "чудиков",которые заглатили эту наживочку.
Ну а со временем поняв ,что народ как говорится "пронюхал",эту тему,они решили бить на алчность людей,а именно...Вы звоните,Вам ни чего не предлагают выслать,а вешают лапшу на уши что уже было много звонков и инструмент зарезервирован,и тут у человека не выдерживают нервы и он сам предлагает уже выслать предоплату с большей циферкой...

Ну вот как то так...

Ну а вобщем то они полезные люди))...учат народ жизни что б не велись на "халяву",ну а за знания нужно как известно платить)).

П/С 
Сегодня некая Елена на Авито продает Люксовский "Юпитер" всего за 15 тыс.руб,только потому что он лежит без дела,так что если кому то нужен торопитесь позвонить и купить, а то там уже свыше 250 просмотров...ОЧЕНЬ ВЫГОДНАЯ ЦЕНА!


----------



## vev (25 Май 2014)

*zet10*,
Юра,

Позвонил я этой самой Елене, которая опубликовала утром объявление на Авито. Говорит, вчера уже продала .


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Позвонил я этой самой Елене, которая опубликовала утром объявление на Авито. Говорит, вчера уже продала .


Ой не могу))...И наверное опять конечно сказали что продали Юрию?))...
Кстати ,полчаса назад ей звонил один мой знакомый,она сказала ему что было много звонков,но если он предложит ей 17 тыс.руб,то баян будет его...А ЕСЛИ НЕТ!!?- сказала она...теперь мне даже страшно это произнести))... ЕСЛИ НЕ ДАСТ ОН ЕЙ 17 ТЫС РУБЛЕЙ,ТО ПРИЕДЕТ ЮРИЙ И ЗАБЕРЕТ ЕГО ЗА 16 ТЫСЯЧ РУБЛЕЙ!))...Валяюсь под столом от смеха))


----------



## vev (25 Май 2014)

*zet10*,
Да уж! 
Я тут заглянул в кошелек. 17 001 рублей есть. Позвонить еще раз чтоль? Баян то стоящий? Стоит взять за 17тр?


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Я тут заглянул в кошелек. 17 001 рублей есть. Позвонить еще раз чтоль? Баян то стоящий? Стоит взять за 17тр?


Судя по фото баян стоящий.Евгений,тут мне кажется не надо мелочиться...предложите ей уж сразу 30 тысяч и скорее забрирать,что б другие не перебили!


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Май 2014)

*zet10*,
а Тулу 401 не вы продаете на авито?


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> а Тулу 401 не вы продаете на авито?


Я.
Инструмент очень достойный,яркий Аккорд,хорошая компрессия.
Из минусов,правая клавиатура нуждается в подстройке.,поэтому окончательная цена для реального покупателя со скидкой на настройку,85 тыс.руб.


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Май 2014)

А какого года инструмент? И реально ли подстройку сделать в Москве?


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2014)

Инструмент выпуска 90- х годов,настройка в Москве возможна,но тогда цена остается прежняя и уже без торга.


----------



## vev (26 Май 2014)

Еще один альтруист из "Воскресенска" 

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_340184966

Баянчик "от отца", а 27 тр - нормальная цена. После 21 можно смотреть в Воскресенске


----------



## zet10 (27 Май 2014)

*vev*,и кстати он еще не продан))... Цена только на 3 тысячи поднялась,ибо сейчас он уже 30 тыс стоит.
Торга говорит ни какого,потому что Юрий оценил его в 29 тыс руб)), а он видите ли еще решил тысченку накинуть!
Встреча строго после 22 часов , под Воскресенском где то))...
Вероятно продавец в лучшем случае там вообще не появится,в худшем будет подживать потенциального покупателя с молотком в рученке.


----------



## vev (27 Май 2014)

*zet10*,

Опасная у музыкантов профессия :biggrin:
рассчитываешь на один инструмент, а там другой (молоток всмысле)


----------



## zet10 (27 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Опасная у музыкантов профессия


Вот ,вот...
Я вот теперь лично,после всех этих "Аукционов невиданной щедрости" наверное все брошу и уйду в монастырь...
а то ужасть как страшно жить то стало


----------



## vev (27 Май 2014)

zet10 писал:


> кстати он еще не продан))



Сняли лот то... Не успел  Опоздал  Как теперь буду жить без баяна?


----------



## zet10 (27 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Сняли лот то... Не успел :


Не надо так переживать,думается мне что завтра он опять появится от очередного Петра,Елены,Дульсинеи...по цене уже подешемше, что нить в районе 10 тыс.руб.
Поэтому терпения Евгений,а завтра опять в бой!Опять надо звонить и торговаться,предлагать побольше денюшек и рисковать здоровьем))...Ну а как иначе? КОММЕРЦИЯС))...
А может нас завтра и еще чем побалуют данные "продавцы-гурманы"?...Вдруг опять чего нить новенькое опять отыщут на своем "ЧУДО_ЧЕРДАКЕ"?


----------



## vev (27 Май 2014)

*zet10*,
Жду Sandalli Super VI. На даче играть не на чем  Лучше конечно именно с чердака, из подвала голоса могли проржаветь. Есть 17 тр, оставшиеся от покупки Юпитера. Жду предложений :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (18 Июн 2014)

*vev*,Евгений,ты похоже дождался!
Наступил этот день!
Сегодня на авито продают Супер -6 за 40 тыс.руб!
Остался от родственников как всегда,а он продавец играть не умеет и рука выбросить не поднимается))... Ну вобщем как всегда... По стандарту))
Маленькая поправка,встретится этот тип (теперь этого кретина уже Денис зовут ,а не Павел)может только через два дня,он сейчас очень занят видите ли))...
И еще...оказывается 40 ему уже Юрий дает,поэтому просит хотя бы 42))
Ой ееее... Цирк продолжается
:crazy:


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,

Видел. .. Звонил. .. Не отвечает. Я в черном списке. От мемя даже 45 не возьмет


----------



## zet10 (18 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
Ну а если 50? Может возьмет,а?


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,

За 50 я еще подумаю. Опять в какой-нибудь Воскресенск темной ночью ехать предложит, а туда танк заказывать надо будет. По деньгам лучше нового Fantini купить при таком раскладе будет :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (18 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
Согласен.Fantini,это очень хороший и честный вариант!
Одни плюсы только от покупки,
1) останитесь живы
2) все без обмана
3) новый инструмент за очень бюджетные (по отношению к другим производителям) деньги,с прекрасным дизайном и мастеровыми голосами.
4)удовольствие от игры в уютной квартире,ненастными Московскими,осенне-зимними вечерами!


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,

Изыдь, Сатана! 
Умеешь уговаривать! Еще немного и откажусь от Мечты и куплю выборный Fantini :biggrin:


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,
Сегодня вывесил опять и ответил. Опять в Воскресенск ехать


----------



## MAN (20 Июн 2014)

zet10 писал:


> 4) удовольствие от игры в уютной квартире ненастными московскими осенне-зимними вечерами!


Так-так-так!.. Об уютной квартире можно чуть поподробнее (какой район, сколько комнат, далеко ли до метро и т.д.)? Неужели в стоимость вышеозначенного аккордеона включена ещё и московская квартира? :good:  
И кстати интересно, а каковы будут ощущения от игры на Fantini в иных городах и в особенности, если попытаться это делать в погожие деньки весенне-летнего периода?


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
Евгений,я сейчас же вылетаю в Воскресенск... Если я не вернусь через неделю значит не судьба тебе на Скандалли играть))... 
Прошу тогда в этом случае сообщить в дежурную часть,об этом продавце-маньяке!
*MAN*,
"Так-так-так!.. Об уютной квартире можно чуть поподробнее (какой район, сколько комнат, далеко ли до метро и т.д.)? Неужели в стоимость вышеозначенного аккордеона включена ещё и московская квартира? 
И кстати интересно, а каковы будут ощущения от игры на Fantini в иных городах и в особенности, если попытаться это делать в погожие деньки весенне-летнего периода? "

Уважаемый Александр!с удовольствием отвечаю на Ваши вопросы!
По первому вопросу,
Да,действительно к Аккордеону Fantini ,я прилагаю бонусом двух комнатную квартиру в центре Москвы на улице Поварская,это 5 мин пешком от м.Баррикадная,общая площадь 65 кВ.м,в этом доме жил писатель Сергей Михалков.Квартира с хорошим ремонтом и мебелирована.
Прекрассная шумоизаляция и культурные соседи,будут благоприятно способствовать на творческие успехи будущего и счастливого обладателя Аккордеона.
Отмечу,что этот рекламный ход обойдется будущему обладателю квартиры всего в 160 тыс рублей,т.е покупаешь аккордеон и получаешь бонусом бесплатно квартиру в Москве!

По второму вопросу!
По отзывам покупателей из других городов ,ощущения от игры на Fantini в весенне-летние деньки замечательные!
Отмеченно,что у игрунов поднимается настроение,улучшается работа кишечно-желудочного тракта,появляется интерес к жизни и противоположному полу,у мужчин повышается производительность труда и потенция,женщины становятся еще более красивыми и добрыми!
Нередки случаи ,когда после покупки аккордеона в этот период в семьях наблюдался очень сильный денежный рост и хорошая рождаемость детей!
Поэтому знающие люди в регионах уже давно рекомендуют своим ученикам и любителям Аккордеоны,Баяны,Гармони фирмы Fantini.
А теперь и Скандалли,Бурини,Викторию,Виньени,Сопрани,т.д. У этих фирм после работы со мной,тоже открылись чудесные способности приносить людям положительные блага!


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,
Александр!
Всегда с большим удовольствием читаю Ваши посты и восхищаюсь Вашим юмором :biggrin: 

*zet10*,

Юра! Не боись! Им это просто так с рук не сойдет! Отомстим ошибками в гаммах и арпеджио :biggrin: 

Кстати, если ты помнишь, я и теперь скандаля мучаю, хотя и надеюсь на апгрейд аппарата в самое ближайшее время. 
А что идет в комплекте со скандалями? Хоть комнатку в центре Москвы предложишь?


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
А как же?помню,помню про Скандалли!
Ну вот,про комплект к Скандалли ситуация така...
Когда человек покупает Скандалли,ему иногда впору самому бывает комнатку продавать!
Поэтому тут я бессилен((((...
Максимум чего могу предложить это к Аккордеону Скандалли,я могу презентовать надежные Сандали.


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

*zet10*,

Все меньше и меньше резонов остается на Super VI переходить 

zet10 писал:


> Максимум чего могу предложить это к Аккордеону Скандалли,я могу презентовать надежные Сандали.


заметано! Если буду менять свой струмент, с тебя сандали. Только уж пусть они будут реально надежные. Без косяков в левом сандале :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2014)

*vev*
Да,да,понимаю...
Сделаю самые Надежные,крепкие,износа не будет,с белым носочком в самый аккурат будут,и на сцене не стыдно появиться будет!. А самое главное нога дышать будет, а это немаловажно летом!
Зимой же могу у фабрики выбить бонусом резиновые калоши!
И будет полный комплект обувки,с которым будешь и сыт и пьян и нос в. ...

*vev*,
Еххх...не успел я Воскресенск слетать(...продавец сказал что только что супер 6 забрал какой то дедушка :biggrin:


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Еххх...не успел я Воскресенск слетать(...продавец сказал что только что супер 6 забрал какой то дедушка



Хоть жив остался :biggrin: 

Ничего. Дедушка его через пару дней сдаст обратно и его опять будут продавать. Можно ставки по поводу цены делать


----------



## qwark (26 Июн 2014)

пусто


----------



## vev (26 Июн 2014)

*qwark*,

А что смущает? 30 регистров - это все возможные комбинации для 5 голосов. Не думаю, что все они выведены на регистры. В них тогда не разобраться. 

Я видел это объявление и даже хотел попросить дополнительно фото. Сейчас на фото мне удалось насчитать только 15 регистров в правой руке. Если баян настроен в розлив то логичнее иметь возможность подключать и отключать розливной голос с любым регистром. Такое я щупал на пятиголосном Scandalli


----------



## MAN (27 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> Не думаю, что все они выведены на регистры. В них тогда не разобраться.


 Почему же не разобраться, Евгений? Стандартная машинка на 15 регистров комбинирует 4 голоса, а где-то стоит ещё один отдельный переключатель, который включает/выключает 5-ый голос. Собственно Вы и сами это предположили. Только я думаю, что у баяна это будет скорее всего голос, настроенный не в розлив, а в квинту. Хотя может быть всяко. А вы замели, друзья, что баян этот ещё и шестирядный?


----------



## vev (27 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,
Баян то 6-ти рядный, но нигде не указали цельный он или кусковой. Для приличия могли бы :biggrin: 
Уж больно куцее описание.


----------



## MAN (27 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> нигде не указали цельный он или кусковой


Виноват, но в объявлении же написано: Цитата:


> Отличные голоса!


 Какая в конце концов разница цельные планки или кусковые, когда говорят же вам, что голоса отличные! Впрочем для "лучших тульских мастеров" делать баян на кусках как-то вроде бы не характерно, разве нет? ardon:


----------



## vev (16 Июл 2014)

Очередной Юпитер почти что даром :biggrin: 

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_368394942


----------



## MAN (16 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> Очередной Юпитер почти что даром http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_368394942


Это... это очень странный баян. Он, конечно, немножко смахивает на "Юпитер" и опять же шильдик имеется, но... 
1. Радиус скругления углов на полукорпусах и мехе не тот.
2. Подбородники не той конструкции и расположения.
...
Короче говоря, очень может быть, что на сей раз цена как раз вполне адекватна, а "разводилово" только в подмене названия. Интересно, что же это за баян на самом деле?


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2014)

*MAN*,
Это баян работы города Молодечно(Беларусь)...
Качество ни какого...


----------



## MAN (16 Июл 2014)

zet10 писал:


> MAN,Это баян работы города Молодечно(Беларусь)...


Спасибо за информацию, Юрий! Однако на фабричный баян ZONTA этот инструмент тоже вроде не похож, кустарщина вообще какая-то что ли, собранная из чего бог послал?


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2014)

*MAN*,
Это просто баян Советского периода(фабричный),раньше у них был такой дизайн,после 90-х годов они его поменяли.Ну а качества как не было тогда,так нет и сейчас...
Кстати по поводу разводилова vev прав!
Дозвониться туда не возможно,а если кому повезет и он дозванится ,ему скажут что баян под залогом и он продан!
Просят предоплату которая покроет "предоплату первого покупателя"))
Вот такая схема))


----------



## vaisman2 (18 Июл 2014)

Может кто-нибудь объяснит в чем прикол? :
http://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_fabrika
_barinova_215028216

и...

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_akkord_levacheva
_gotovovybornyy_316831205

Одна фотография (одного инструмента, штор, обоев и т.д.), разная цена :biggrin:


----------



## vev (18 Июл 2014)

*vaisman2*,
А в чем проблема? Ну Юпитер он и в Африке Юпитер. Одно фото просто прилепили. Описания то разные и цена разная. Хотя почему ТАКАЯ разница, не очень понятно. Может для Питера баяны дороже обходятся из-за меньшего размера рынка.
P.S. Там на фото еще и гармошка видна.


----------



## zet10 (18 Июл 2014)

*vaisman2*,
Конечно объясню.
Это два совершенно разных инструмента.
Фото просто аналогичное прилепили,так как инструменты внешне очень похожи,а на тот момент когда обьявление размещалась собственного фото небыло,поэтому пришлось воспользоваться аналогом.
Что касаемо Юпитера с Аккордом Левачева,то это инструмент потрясающий,и цена в 245 тыс рублей за него оправдана качеством.
Инструментов такого уровня качества аккорда на пересчет!


----------



## vev (18 Июл 2014)

*zet10*,

Юра,
как раз по поводу Левачевского аккорда вопросов нет. А вот почему 310тр за второй баян? Честно говоря, фамилию Дабышкина, связанную с аккордом, встречаю всего второй раз. В первый раз так никто ничего про его аккорд и не ответил  Неужто его аккорд настолько переплевывает Левачева?


----------



## zet10 (18 Июл 2014)

*vev*,
А вот это вопрос вопросов? Кто такой Дабышкин я не знаю,и не слышал ни когда...;насколько я понимаю и ни кто не слышал))...
Почему такая цена?...вряд ли из за качества инструмента,я уверен что инструмент в Питере ниже среднего (Добышкин все же),скорее всего это связано либо с неуемным аппетитом продавца,либо просто в свое время этот баян купили по нереально высокой для него цене.


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Сен 2014)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые баянисты.
Вот тут что: http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_388810349
Тоже разводилово или... Был в первопрестольной - не мог до продавца дозвониться.
Может кто в курсях?
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2014)

Знать доподлинно нельзя, но Ваше предположение вполне правомерно. В последнее время на avito разводят очень часто. Ну не может этот баян (тот, что в описании) стоить 120тр. Или что-то в нем не так или...


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Сен 2014)

vev писал:


> Знать доподлинно нельзя, но Ваше предположение вполне правомерно. В последнее время на avito разводят очень часто. Ну не может этот баян (тот, что в описании) стоить 120тр. Или что-то в нем не так или...


Теперь понятно почему нельзя дозвониться.
Кстати на авито.ру нашел АППАССИОНАТУ от Колчина. Предлагали встретиться тоже вроде Воскресенска, но в последний момент изменили место встречи на Коломну. Не поехал, испугался молотка(всеже другой это инструмент по-назначению)


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2014)

Последнее время к предложениями на Авито вообще нужно очень осторожно относиться.
Уже до музыкальных инструментов мошенники добрались!
Творится черти чего,Фантини за 5 тыс руб,Юпитер за 7 тыс рублей...
Или еще один почерк,продают допустим Юпитер за 80 тыс. и не отвечают на звонки,а потом просят предоплату...
Совет один,если не знаете человека,то никогда не Пересылайте ни каких предоплат!
Не думайте пожалуйста,что другие люди (в данном случае продавцы) глупее вас ,расчитывать в наше время на "халяву" это нужно быть просто. ...
Средства массовой информации доступны всем, и как сами понимаете узнать цену на инструмент продавцу абсолютно не проблема.
Хотя,с другой стороны сколько не упреждай,все одно найдутся чудаки ,которые верят в "чуду".


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Сен 2014)

Чудо бывает и на авито, тут приобрёл оборудование трехгодовалое, рабочее, за 50тыс, при цене нового 892тыс))


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2014)

А что это за оборудование такое?


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Сен 2014)

[quote zet10|10.09.2014, 16:42]А что это за оборудование такое?[/quote]


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Сен 2014)

[quote zet10|10.09.2014, 16:42]А что это за оборудование такое?[/quote]
Культиватор Лидер8, ноу-хау Новосибирского ВАСХНИЛа для минимальной обработки земли перед посевом зерновых , борьбы с сорняками (до 98% в том числе и пырей),обработки паровых полей. Особенно эффективно и не имеет аналогов (в том числе экономические показатели) при подъеме залежлых земель)) испытано в 2010 году, амеры просто ошалели от результатов, уговаривали продать патент, но безуспешно(были посланы далеко)..В общем довольно специфичное оборудование..Единственный минус - без доработок после испытаний, но это не критично и требует минимум затрат опять же по сравнению с покупкой нового АПК 
Как-то так в двух словах


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2014)

Обычно ситуация противоположная: продают за 100 то, что больше 20-ти не стоит


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2014)

Это точно Евгений))


----------



## Alex KZ (10 Сен 2014)

Полностью поддерживаю мнение присутствующих, НО порой так хочется ЧУДУ, что аж начинаешь в него верить.
Во ещё одно ЧУДО: http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_tselnoplanochnyy_401596163

БАЯН ЮПИТЕР за 80тыров


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2014)

Alex KZ (10.09.2014, 22:11) писал:


> Полностью поддерживаю мнение присутствующих, НО порой так хочется ЧУДУ, что аж начинаешь в него верить.
> Во ещё одно ЧУДО: http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_tselnoplanochnyy_401596163
> 
> БАЯН ЮПИТЕР за 80тыров


Я бы ЧУДО в данном писал в кавычках. Сколько уже этих детей-внуков баянистов здесь было. Этот не исключение. Главное, чтоб никто по кумполу монтировкой не получил в Жуковском или еще где


----------



## Alex KZ (11 Сен 2014)

vev (10.09.2014, 22:45) писал:


> Главное, чтоб никто по кумполу монтировкой не получил в Жуковском или еще где


Меня приглашали в Коломну


----------



## MAN (11 Сен 2014)

Alex KZ (11.09.2014, 13:27) писал:


> Меня приглашали в Коломну


В Коломну на головоломну?
_- Селянка, хочешь большой, но чистой любви?... Приходи вечером на сеновал. (с)_

В нашем случае вместо любви предлагают дорогостоящий концертный инструмент, но суть примерно та же. 
Как страждущим большой и чистой любви девушкам, вероятно, не следует принимать приглашения придти ночью на сеновал, так и ищущим баян "Юпитер" не стоит вестись на неадекватно низкую цену и нести свои пять золотых на поле чудес. 
_Пока живут на свете дураки,
Обманывать им, стало быть, с руки..._


----------



## Alex KZ (11 Сен 2014)

MAN (11.09.2014, 14:13) писал:


> Приходи вечером на сеновал.


Да кстати, приглашали приехать почему-то вечером. Спрашиваю, а чего вечером то? Отвечают что, якобы поздно с работы приходят


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2014)

С другой стороны почему бы и нет?дураков надо учить.
Ну конечно не ценой увечий и убийств не дай бог.


----------



## vev (29 Сен 2014)

Вот такой зверь появился


http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bayan_396320455

Называется "аккордеон, баян сканирования Далли супер", а на фото Super VI изображен. И это чудо всего 93 тр. Опять у кого-то в семье безвременная утрата, видать


----------



## Chezmi (29 Сен 2014)

Скнирования Далии!)) Отмачил!))


----------



## vev (28 Дек 2014)

Вот предновогоднее обострение на Avito. Юпитер за 7тр! Налетай! Подешевело!

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_yupiter_485661500


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Дек 2014)

Там есть и более не реальные предложения
https://m.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_170319319
Какой бы он там ни был этот Юпитер, но перебор конкретный , там кнопки видно все сплошь стразы Сваровски... То ли махнуть на авто...


----------



## vev (28 Дек 2014)

*Dmvlad*, 
Кнопки - чистый изумруд


----------



## zet10 (28 Дек 2014)

vev (28.12.2014, 19:47) писал:


> Вот предновогоднее обострение на Avito. Юпитер за 7тр! Налетай! Подешевело!
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_yupiter_485661500


Успеть Бы! А то вдруг перекупят?Ой,надо скорее переправить 10 тыс.руб.


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

Опять новогоднее предложение! Спешите! Акко Супер по цене Грандины!


https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_akko_super_486276212


----------



## askurpela (30 Дек 2014)

В Украине тоже появился. 
http://olx.ua/list/user/bPWt/
Хоть бы чужие фотографии с русских сайтов поубирал)


----------



## zet10 (30 Дек 2014)

vev (30.12.2014, 15:14) писал:


> Опять новогоднее предложение! Спешите! Акко Супер по цене Грандины!
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_akko_super_486276212


Жень,ну какие же роскошные предложения ты нам выкладываешь с Авито! Я уже не успеваю деньги переправлять...
Фантини тут на меня вот стал ругаться,мол перестал я в производство вкладываться,а я ему говорю что все денежки отправил на предоплаты в Авито и теперь жду когда мне пришлют инструменты!
Вдруг они не обманывают а на самом деле честные люди?
Вот сижу теперячи и жду результата...


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

*zet10*, 

Юра, 

а что до "Новогиреево" доехать уже не успел? Я тоже в очереди был далеко не первым  
Надейся и жди... Может, реально честные люди и продают Акко, чтобы только на салат Оливье наскрести. Юпитеры в прошлом году съели, а теперь что подешевле


----------



## zet10 (30 Дек 2014)

Жень ,опередили меня! Не успел я... Хоть несся со всех ног и предоплату перечислил))...
Обесцениваются инструменты...обесцениваются...
В 2015 году ждем предложений от 1 до 3 тысяч рублей максимум!
Дороже брать строго не будем... 5 тысяч это уже дорого! 
А ты вот Евгений опять инструмент заказал?!!да есчо "Викторию"... Ох и попал ты на бабки... Тут видишь ли Юпитера ни кому кроме меня за 7 тыс рублей не нужны,а ты сотни тысяч за инструменты платишь!
Что ж ты творишь то!


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

*zet10*, 
Лавры меценатов покоя не дают 
Третьяков после себя галлерею оставил. Церетели - Бронзового Петю. А мне может тоже чего родному городу оставить хоца. Два аккордеона - уже мильен. 

Может что-то здесь с расположением кнопок связано. Почему-то все больше баяны по-дешевку продают. Прав был Павлов: мы наблюдаем закат баяна.


----------



## zet10 (30 Дек 2014)

Ты чего?помирать что ли там уже собрался? Ты мне смотри там,даже не смей! Мне теперь твоя жизнь уже на вес золота...Я веть уже бабки то за твою "Викторию" итальянцам отдал...кто ж на ней потом играть то будет?
Так что ты там заканчивай портить мне нервную систему,я теперячи думаю о тебе днем и ночью и только здоровья тебе желаю,и молюсь что б ни один волосок с твоей головы не упал...
Во до чего ты меня довел своими заказами

А на счёт Павлова согласен,этот пророк.
Баяну конец,придется переквалифицироваться в управдомы.


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

*zet10*, 
Это я на пречпективу 
У меня еще ноток неиграных вагон и маленькая тележка, а ты "помирать"!


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2015)

Ой! Тут Денис разбушевался! Симбиоз ежа и ужа выставил! Sorry, Велта и Поляны. Налетай народ! Реальная замена Юпитеру!

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_bayan_weltmei ster-tula_tselnoplanoch_428883372


----------



## diorel (23 Янв 2015)

vev|22.01.2015 написал(а):


> Ой! Тут Денис разбушевался! Симбиоз ежа и ужа выставил! Sorry, Велта и Поляны. Налетай народ! Реальная замена Юпитеру!
> 
> А что? Нормальный такой инструмент...Не у всех же есть 300тысяч на Юпитер,а на этом инструменте уже не одно поколение отзанималось.


----------



## vev (24 Янв 2015)

diorel (24.01.2015, 01:34) писал:


> А что? Нормальный такой инструмент...Не у всех же есть 300тысяч на Юпитер,а на этом инструменте уже не одно поколение отзанималось.


Денис,
по весу конечно же уже не уступает Юпитеру, но во всем остальном. ..
Кстати, а где там цельная планка? Только в басу? И что там за Вельт? 
Подробностей бы сюда!


----------



## MAN (24 Янв 2015)

diorel (24.01.2015, 01:34) писал:


> Не у всех же есть 300тысяч на Юпитер


Ну разумеется, а вот 100 тысяч на непонятно что без сомнения найдётся у всякого. Вспомнилось: мой сын, будучи ещё совсем маленьким (лет 20 с тех пор миновало), узнав примерное соотношение тогдашних цен на некоторые советские автомобили и иномарки, любил задавать мне вопросы типа "Пап, как ты думаешь, а что лучше купить - один "Мерседес", пять "Жигулей" или восемь "Москвичей"?"


----------



## zet10 (25 Янв 2015)

За что люблю данный форум?Наверное за то ,в большинстве своем тут общаются люди которые ,(либо профессионалы,либо продвинутые любители ,либо просто умные люди которые пытаются черпать информацию)

Денис,я все понимаю,нужны деньги ,ну совесть то есть?
Кому нужна Ваша ,извините за позволения сказать "грыжа"?
Ну попадется Вам "лох ушастый",на это чудовище радуйтесь!
Для обучения детей этот инструмент "смерть"!
...
Ну копнул Евгений ( vev) ,чуток глубже а там уже как оказалось гнилью попахивает.
Наверное для Авито это в самый раз,но мне кажется что для данного форума оправдание Вами этого "баянного уродца" уже перебор.


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

Ну просто не могу не опубликовать! 450 000 рублей за прямодечную Скандалевскую балалайку, которой цена 50тр в базарный день. Во люди с ума сходят!

Scandalli 

Ну или за 195 тр трехголосный прямодечник от Scandalli

Scandalli 2


----------



## Vladimir Zh (13 Фев 2015)

vev (12.02.2015, 17:37) писал:


> Во люди с ума сходят!


А зацените, как изящно написано: *требует механической коррекции*. Всё, беру в свой словарик бухгалтерам мозги пудрить, они это о-очень любят.


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2015)

Vladimir Zh (13.02.2015, 23:14) писал:


> А зацените, как изящно написано: требует механической коррекции. Всё, беру в свой словарик бухгалтерам мозги пудрить, они это о-очень любят.


А ценник в 195 тр определяется именно требованием "механической коррекции"? Новый и без коррекции должен быть дешевле


----------



## Tatjana67 (17 Фев 2015)

Читаю постоянно эту тему, но такого, как у меня сейчас случилось, еще вроде не обсуждали))

Дали объявление на Авито о продаже баяна "Акко". Звонят постоянно, но покупать что-то не спешат. 
И вот сейчас звонок "Я вот вижу ваше объявление, я так понимаю баян в рабочем состоянии? Мы бы хотели сделать подарок человеку. Сами мы из Кемерово, а человек находится в вашем городе. Мы вам деньги сейчас на карту переведем, а Вы смогли бы ему отвезти баян в четверг?" Я "без проблем", а сама сижу обалдевшая: ничего себе у нас народ доверчивый - сейчас отправит мне на карту 300 штук и не боится, что его кинут... Но я то человек порядочный , скинула ему номер своей карты, жду ответного смс с адресом. Приходит "ул. Шевченко дом 8 кв 3 Виктор Иванович, от Володи и Веры"... Я в ступоре : у нас в городе не знаю такой улицы. В панике "Сейчас человек мне скинет деньги, а окажется, что нужно ехать в другой город везти баян", по Вектору смотрю - точно нет у нас такой улицы. Перезваниваю ему "Владимир, у нас нет такой улицы!" Он "Сейчас уточню и перезвоню". Перезванивает "Улица Крылова 26-17". Все хорошо - такая улица есть, да еще и прямо рядом с моим домом )) Все складывается прекрасно. Мысленно уже получила деньги и погасила часть кредита)) Звонит снова "Татьяна, Вы можете сейчас подойти в банк?" Я" Так у меня смс-оповещение, пока ничего нет". Он "Нет, нужно подойти к банкомату, там зайдете в главное меню и перезвоните мне, я скажу что там дальше нужно сделать"... Тут я задумалась еще сильнее...странно как-то все... Прихожу в банк, но иду не к банкомату, а к консультанту, объясняю ей ситуацию, а она мне отвечает "Похоже у Вас с карты хотят снять деньги через яндекс-кошелек". Звоню ему , типа "А я то думала, а оно то оказалось " )), а в ответ. ...пик-пик-пик...


----------



## vev (17 Фев 2015)

*Tatjana67*, 

Было  У меня из Тюмени Scandalli покупали. Правда исчезли как только я сказал, что пока деньги в руках держать не буду после того, как они мне на счет, а не на кредитку, кинут, ничего отправлять не буду. 

Будьте бдительны! Враг не дремлет!


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2015)

Татьяна,это Чудесная история!!
Прочитал на одном дыхании))


----------



## Tatjana67 (17 Фев 2015)

Tatjana67 (17.02.2015, 15:43) писал:


> Сами мы из Кемерово


vev (17.02.2015, 16:37) писал:


> У меня из Тюмени Scandalli покупали


 
Поганят доброе имя сибиряков. 

Ввела в поисковик номер "героя" - 89635346846. Похоже, Алтайский край.


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Фев 2015)

Tatjana67
классная история


----------



## Tatjana67 (17 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (17.02.2015, 17:39) писал:


> классная история


Кому как Я то обрадовалась, что смогу погасить часть кредита за уже купленный новый баян. Да не тут то было.


----------



## qwark (10 Мар 2015)

https:/


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2015)

*qwark*, А чего ж в нем "разводного"? Обычный инструмент, которых на Балканах изрядно. Ну мало им пяти рядов


----------



## oleg45120 (10 Мар 2015)

Видимо, им так терциями удобнее фигачить


----------



## diorel (11 Мар 2015)

Кстати,баян этот у меня уже купили,я его возил в Ярославль.Вроде довольны остались,ещё на бензин дали.Покупал профессионал,"для души" говорит беру...


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

Еще одно "чудо". 

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/novyy_nemetskiy_akkordeon_34_ 536438624

Люди не в курсе, что понятие "новый" не совсем подходит для 40-ка летнего инструмента


----------



## madiggo (26 Мар 2015)

Ну, на Авито "новый" значит неигранный (малоигранный). Такая уж сложилась, увы, традиция.
С продавцом же я общался лично, вполне адекватный товарищ, продает подержанные инструменты, где надо ремонтирует. По цене можно дискутировать, но это не "развод".


----------



## MAN (26 Мар 2015)

madiggo (26.03.2015, 13:27) писал:


> Ну, на Авито "новый" значит неигранный (малоигранный). Такая уж сложилась, увы, традиция.


Хорошо, но это "новый", а в указанном объявлении написано ещё и "новенький". Как специалист по традиционному языку продавцов с "Авито" переведите, пожалуйста эту форму тоже на устаревший и почти вышедший из употребления русский литературный, если Вас это не очень затруднит, конечно.


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

MAN (26.03.2015, 14:50) писал:


> madiggo (26.03.2015, 13:27) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ну, на Авито "новый" значит неигранный (малоигранный). Такая уж сложилась, увы, традиция.
> ...


Попробую перевести: 

должно быть, маленько играненький 

А если по существу, то какой бы сленг не использовался на Avito, но через 40 лет ни мастика ни залоги не могут даже близко называться новыми. И не надо вводить в заблуждение покупателей, особливо тех, кто в этом ни бельмеса не понимает и пытается добыть инструмент любимому чаду.


----------



## madiggo (26 Мар 2015)

MAN (26.03.2015, 14:50) писал:


> madiggo (26.03.2015, 13:27) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ну, на Авито "новый" значит неигранный (малоигранный). Такая уж сложилась, увы, традиция.
> ...


Благодарствуйте за такое важнейшее уточнение. Вы настолько польстили мне, посчитав меня специалистом, что я не могу не исполнить Вашу просьбу. Это значит, по моему разумению, "ну совсем неигранный" (малоигранный вычеркнуть).


----------



## madiggo (26 Мар 2015)

vev (26.03.2015, 14:58) писал:


> через 40 лет ни мастика ни залоги не могут даже близко называться новыми


Целиком с Вами согласен, но наш великий и могучий имеет столько оттенков и нюансов. Как выше уже справедливо заметили, в объявлении-то говорится про "новенький". А знаете как в народе говорят - "мы его щас починим - и будет как новенький". А народ-то, он всегда лучше знает. Он и никто другой ведь и музыку пишет, а композиторы так, плодами пользуются. А уж про язык что и говорить...


----------



## zet10 (29 Май 2015)

Сегодня опять всплыли копеечные Юпитера ,Скандалли,Фантини на Авито.
Вроде уже насколько я знаю и полиция "якобы разыскивала" этих "продавцов" да как видем воз и ныне там...
Вспоминается анекдот по этому поводу ,Вопрос-"Почему неуловимый Джо неуловим?"Ответ-" Потому что Джо на х..й ни кому не нужен поэтому и неуловим".


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июл 2015)

Авито охвачено спекулянтами абсолютно полностью.
Приобрести приглянувшуюся вещь можно только, действуя как отряд спецназа. То есть как эти тухлые перекупы.
Нашёл я инструмент. Неплохой и по нормальной цене. Связался с продавцом. "Через пару дней в выходные точно приеду и куплю." Хозяин клянётся, что рад отдать мне аккордеон.  Проходят сутки.  Сообщение: "Моя тётушка просила, чтобы я не продавал аккордеон, там подрастает племянник, он будет заниматься на ЭТОМ аккордеоне.". Читаем подтекст: уже был звонок от спекулянта: "Я еду, с деньгами, а покупателю наплетёте что угодно.". Подобных случаев я прошёл уже три!
Эти сволочи круглыми сутками сидят в Авито, просто не выходя из машины и не глуша мотор. Обнаружился объект- тут же звонят ему и едут раньше всех. Потом выдерживают паузу. Потом выкладывают на ту же Авито по троекратной цене. С указаниями: "Обслужен мною, мастером по инструментам."  Особо ленивые спекулянты даже фотки инструментов выкладывают старые. Налоги не платят, обманывают людей, живут как липовые "временно неработающие".
Начал я писать статейку в газету. Адреса и телефоны спекулянтов- скок хошь. Жить перепродажей- ещё не уголовщина. А вот уклонение от налогов- вполне.


----------



## sedovmika (5 Июл 2015)

Такая проблема существует. Сам грешу иногда этим: купил 2 цельнопланочных баяна за 4400 руб и две тульских гармошки ( одна из них 301) за 4000 тысячи. В итоге по баянам: от одного оставил только планки, второй требует замену мехов и серьезный ремонт механик и реставрацию внешнего вида. По гармошкам: замена клапанов, перезаливка мастики, и очень много мелкой работы чтобы привести их в норму. Продал Тульскую 301 за 8 тыс, остальные лежат мертвым грузом. И вот тут самое интересное: гармошка моя уже за 13 тыс., буквально через неделю оказалась вновь в продаже. Но, я уверен что им не продать за это цену ее быстро, если только случайно не повезет. 
Т.е. тут надо разделять людей на тех, которые прилагают свой труд, время и мастерство и получаю небольшую прибыль, и тех кто занимается откровенной спекуляцией. В первом случае работа представляет собой случайное, время от время появляющееся занятие, не приносящее ощутимой прибыли, и может трактоваться как хобби (раньше, например я так ремонтировал пленочные фотоаппараты).


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июл 2015)

Да про то , что труд мастера имеет цену- спору нет.
А ведь вот намедни- приглядел гармошку. Так, думаю, побаловаться частушками. Гармошка из села грубо говоря Кукуева. 
Через день та же гармошка- продаётся уже в Москве, в 2 раза дороже. Никто с ней, конечно, ничего не делал. Это спекулянты. Причём гармошка как лежала в Кукуеве- так скорее всего и лежит. Эти ребята (барыги) привезут её только под клиента. С газетой я промахнулся. Начну писать сразу в Генеральную Прокуратуру. Может, в казне налогов прибавится...


----------



## sedovmika (5 Июл 2015)

Да, развелось спекулянтов уйма, беда просто! Ездят по городам на авто, назначают место (обычно у бензоколонки), звонят, просят подъехать. Подъезжаю, посмотрел инструмент, поиграл, говорит не беру, расстроен. Я говорю, ну подстройте, если Вы закупаете оптом (как раз к этому времени еще подъехал парнишка с двумя аккордеонами). Наобум называет другую причину и отказывается. Но это "цивильные" спекулянты, а у нас продавали Юпитер Бариновский за 70 тыс. Звоню, типа договариваюсь, говорю деньги потом привезу. Ни в какую, деньги сразу вези! И звонят из мест, где у нас много зон и колоний (одна даже пожизненная).  Это уже криминал, они просто грабят при встрече и смываются. Я говорю, сейчас подъеду со своими хлопцами за баяном - тут же бросили трубку!


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июл 2015)

Маленькое дополнение. Из опыта.
Спекулянты имеют разные телефоны. Один- для общения с миром. И ещё несколько- для общения с попавшими на их крючок.
Звоним. Номер, как правило, вне зоны или выключен. Проходит какое-то время, за которое они пробивают Ваш телефон на всякие опасности, о которых не будем говорить тут. Если опасность не обнаружена, Вам звонит приятный голос: "Вы звонили по номеру из Авито. Что Вас интересует?". То есть этот барыга торгует чем попало: аккордеонами, шинами б/у, портянками с армейских складов и т.д.   При этом признаке надо сразу вешать трубку.


----------



## Евген (5 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (05.07.2015, 12:56) писал:


> С указаниями: "Обслужен мною, мастером по инструментам."


 К  объявлениям на "Авито" от kn-music.ru это тоже относится? Интересует их добросовестность. Очень не хочется проверять на личном опыте их деловые и человеческие качества.


----------



## vev (5 Июл 2015)

Евген писал:


> Kuzalogly (05.07.2015, 12:56) писал:С указаниями: "Обслужен мною, мастером по инструментам." К  объявлениям на "Авито" от kn-music.ru это тоже относится? Интересует их добросовестность. Очень не хочется проверять на личном опыте их деловые и человеческие качества.


по этому поводу не волнуйтесь. Они реально сами ремонтируют. Дерьмо не скупают


----------



## Евген (5 Июл 2015)

vev (05.07.2015, 23:11) писал:


> по этому поводу не волнуйтесь. Они реально сами ремонтируют. Дерьмо не скупают


Вы лично к ним обращались, *Евгений*, и остались довольны их работой?

Что касается объявлений на «Авито», то качественный скачок в сторону плинтуса публикуемых объявлений, полагаю, произошел после того, как эта компания ликвидировала своих конкурентов, скупив их. Теперь же они считают, что доросли до конкуренции с "Яндексом" и "Гуглом", а поэтому принцип: «деньги не пахнут», увы, продолжит свое дальнейшее воплощение...


----------



## vev (5 Июл 2015)

Евген (06.07.2015, 00:14) писал:


> Вы лично к ним обращались, Евгений, и остались довольны их работой?


Я ЛИЧНО знаком с Александром Новиковым и знаю уровень инструментов, с которыми они работают. Ремонтировать у них дороговато, но впаривать дрова никто не будет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Июл 2015)

*vev*, vev (06.07.2015, 00:34) писал:


> ЛИЧНО знаком с Александром Новиковым и знаю уровень инструментов, с которыми они работают.


 Там  ИП или ПБОЮЛ?


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (]&lt;strongvev, vev (06.07.2015, 00:34) писал:ЛИЧНО знаком с Александром Новиковым и знаю уровень инструментов, с которыми они работают. Там  ИП или ПБОЮЛ?



А Вам, чтобы шашечки, или чтобы ехало? Т.е. Вам играть на хорошем инструменте или знать, что Вы купили его в ЦУМе?


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Июл 2015)

Мне чтоб налог платили и чеки выдавали. Без  уголовщины.
Если ИП- там немного проще. Продажи все прозрачны по налоговой. И ставка меньше.
Давайте мне в личку адреса и телефоны спекулянтов и неплательщиков налогов. Мне есть, куда их отправить. Сколь верёвочке не вейся...


----------



## zet10 (10 Июл 2015)

/Kuzalogly,а Вам чек выдали там где Вы купили баян Кировский-3 или как? Вобще то по уму за него тоже надо каждый год налог с Вас  брать да и зарегистрировать бы его Вам бы не помешало, ну  как с автомобилями).


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2015)

*zet10*,

Господину бы к зеркалу для прикола подойти и посмотреть на ВСЕ свои поступки с точки зрения УК/НК/ХХХ. Он много чего для себя нового узнает, а узнав, вынужден будет либо удавиться либо сдаться властям

По поводу регистрации хорошая идея. Как с оружием: сначала после получения лицензии, можно только Этюдом владеть. Через год можно подать на Поляну. Лет через пять и до Юпитера можно добраться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Июл 2015)

Кстати, да. Страна наша медленными шагами идёт в сторону правового государства. не все просто это замечают.
Очень давно я жил в одной европейской стране. Гостил у меня денёк камрад, гражданин той страны. Я ему подарил портативный по тем временам телевизор. Килограмм на 15 такой портативненький. Когда он ехал домой, его остановила полиция. Что за ТВ, подарок? Где дарственная? Его- в околоток. Он там писал объяснительные. Потом я всёж написал ему дарственную на телевизор. Он ходил в какой-то банк, и по дарственной платил налог на подарок. Копейки. но государство начеку даже за копейки.
Это мы с нашей колокольни (пока) смотрим на "демократию". Вот, там свобода, гомосеки по улицам ходят и прочее. Если честно- у нас свободы значительно больше. Извиняюсь за ОФФ.


----------



## sedovmika (11 Июл 2015)

Ну хорошо, друг попросил меня помочь похоронить родственника, выкопать могилу; племянник привел велик подремонтировать, друг притащил реликвию - дедовскую гармошку, попросил привести в рабочее состояние; знакомый попросил найти в инете баян, отремонтировать его для сына который ходит в школьный кружок по баяну. Наконец, я помог перейти дорогу инвалиду по его просьбе. 
Всем этим людям я оказал услуги, которые они самостоятельно оказать себе не могут. Как трактуется мое поведение с точки зрения налогового законодательства? Где грань между услугой, добрым делом и частным бизнесом. Ведь все в итоге выиграли: друг избежал лишних трат; племяннику не надо покупать другой велосипед; помог людям в сохранении дорогой памяти, реликвии; знакомому не пришлось покупать за 35 тыс. баян с фабрики, обошелся 3-4 тысячами; инвалиду сделал доброе дело. 
Так-то я понимаю что любая покупка должна облагаться налогом, но как быть с торговлей на Авито?


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (11.07.2015, 15:20) писал:


> как быть с торговлей на Авито?


 Авито- какая-то бандитская контора. 
Люди берут кредиты, арендуют помещения, открывают дело, торгуют б/у инструментами, и прочим. Платят в налоговую, пожарным, в санинспекцию, за свет, за воду, за аренду, зарплату продавцам, уборщице и охране, платят ещё за 134 пункта.
  А тут- кормушка для спекулянтов и уклоняющихся от ВСЕГО. Купил- продал, бабки на карман, шито- крыто. 
    Думаю- если есть в РФ зачатки правового государства, Авито прикроют, а организаторы поедут валить лес.


----------



## Gross (11 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (11.07.2015, 15:20) писал:


> избежал лишних трат;


 вот-вот, а в результате ввп (валовой внутренний продукт) у нас и не растёт. И фабрика десятков тыщ дохода не досчиталась. Экономика не растёт, потому что все натуральным хозяйством норовят прожить. Но что важнее- оставаться людьми, или думать об экономике?


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (11.07.2015, 15:30) писал:


> Люди берут кредиты, арендуют помещения, открывают дело, торгуют б/у инструментами, и прочим. Платят в налоговую, пожарным, в санинспекцию, за свет, за воду, за аренду, зарплату продавцам, уборщице и охране, платят ещё за 134 пункта.


Все совершенно не так. Есть множество иных вполне законных видов бизнеса без аренды, пожарников etc

Согласен, что Avito во многом страдает от наплыва спекулянтов-перекупщиков, ну так не покупайте у них и не продавайте им. Боритесь с ними как можете. Нет! Вы же сами ищите с ними контакта, чтобы на них же и пенять.

Я сам продавал несколько инструментов через Avito. Были звонки от мошенников и спекулянтов и что? Аккордеоны нашли своих новых хозяев и были куплены напрямую у меня. Прибыли никакой у меня не было: купил - поиграл/пощупал - продал. Претензии есть?


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2015)

Gross (11.07.2015, 15:32) писал:


> вот-вот, а в результате ввп (валовой внутренний продукт) у нас и не растёт. И фабрика десятков тыщ дохода не досчиталась. Экономика не растёт, потому что все натуральным хозяйством норовят прожить. Но что важнее- оставаться людьми, или думать об экономике?


Экономика у нас не растет потому, что во-первых это совершенно не нужно власть придержащим. Ну нет у них к этому стремления. Распродажа нацбогатств насторону приносит баснословные прибыли, а создавать класс думающих и грамотных людей, живущих со своего, пусть и малого бизнеса, слишком опасно: свергнут, как только задумаются. Ну и во-вторых, количество законов, подзаконных актов, инструкций, контролеров, просто не позволяет вздохнуть, чтобы хоть что-то не нарушить. От этого и правовой нигилизм: все равно сколько нарушать один раз или сто


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Июл 2015)

Ну хорошо, пусть эта Авита просто окультурится силами властей и органов. Есть целое управление в ФСБ, они очень хорошо владеют информационными технологиями. Выработать подход: засветился человек более 10 раз на сделках- приходит платёжка. Мол, дорогой товарищ, ты должен государству 12 345 руб 45 копеек налогов с продаж. Всё это можно, всё это технически вполне реализуемо.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Ну хорошо, пусть эта Авита просто окультурится силами властей и органов. Есть целое управление в ФСБ, они очень хорошо владеют информационными технологиями. Выработать подход: засветился человек более 10 раз на сделках- приходит платёжка. Мол, дорогой товарищ, ты должен государству 12 345 руб 45 копеек налогов с продаж. Всё это можно, всё это технически вполне реализуемо.


А почему ж "с продажи"? Это что ж тогда получится? Налог логично платить с прибыли, а кто ее оценить сможет? Да и негоже ФСБ соваться в экономику. Хватит. Они итак вездессущи


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Июл 2015)

vev (11.07.2015, 15:39) писал:


> Avito во многом страдает от наплыва спекулянтов-перекупщиков, ну так не покупайте у них и не продавайте им. Боритесь с ними как можете.


 А мы же обычные люди, мы не понимаем- где барыга, а где просто пенсионер, продающий инструмент, чтоб заплатить за квартиру и купить валидол.  Единственное, что могу предложить бизнесменам, слишком часто продающим скупленное у населения: "Я куплю Ваш инструмент даже не за 15, а за 16 тр. Буду ждать Вас на пустыре в Южном Бутово, около мусорки. Я буду стоять возле 12-го мусорного бака, в полночь." А там разберёмся.


----------



## gte_33 (12 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> vev (11.07.2015, 15:39) писал: Avito во многом страдает от наплыва спекулянтов-перекупщиков, ну так не покупайте у них и не продавайте им. Боритесь с ними как можете. А мы же обычные люди, мы не понимаем- где барыга, а где просто пенсионер, продающий инструмент, чтоб заплатить за квартиру и купить валидол.  Единственное, что могу предложить бизнесменам, слишком часто продающим скупленное у населения: "Я куплю Ваш инструмент даже не за 15, а за 16 тр. Буду ждать Вас на пустыре в Южном Бутово, около мусорки. Я буду стоять возле 12-го мусорного бака, в полночь." А там разберёмся.


Не гоните на Avito, сервис то причем? Лично я поклонник Avito)) Много чего там продал, а еще больше купил. Не обманули ни разу. И нет никакой разницы, где человек разместит объявление, в газете или интернете или на столбе. Или даже на этом сайте. Какая разница?  С техникой и  электроникой проблем нет. По крайней мере у меня не было.


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2015)

Ну просто не смог пройти мимо...

Легендарная Supita за *250 000*!

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordion_weltmeister_62477894

6

У людей совсем крыша поехала... Ну кто из любителей купит инструмент за четверть ляма и кто из профессионалов заплатит за ЭТО четверть ляма?... Да и не легенда это вовсе. Не выпускалась в 2005 году та самая Supita... А то барахло, что стояло в Аккорде, и аккордеоном то назвать сложно.

А вот текст берет за душу:

Weltmeister SUPITA 4/4 -41/120/IV/11/5 легендарный аккордеон!. Черный в отличном состоянии, производство Германия,2005 г. Без преувеличения можно сказать, что это самая известная и востребованная модель аккордеона во всём мире. В этом инструменте заложен богатейший опыт, традиции и инновации многих поколений инженеров и мастеров. Качество, неприхотливость и надёжность инструмента, его звуковые и технические характеристики проверены временем и музыкальным миром. SUPITA - это класический "Cassotto" аккордеон ( "Cassotto" - "ломаная дека") - конструкция в правом полукорпусе аккордеона формирующая тембр и звучание инструмента. Аккордеон изготовливается из высококачственных материалов и комплектующих. Ремни и футляр в комплекте. 
кол-во кнопок аккомпанимента-120
кол-во голосов-4
кол-во регистров мелодии -11
кол-во регистров аккомпанемента-5
Вес с ремнями 12 кг
Вес аккордеона с футляром 15 кг.
В интернет- магазине и музыкальном магазине "Аккорд-" Новый аккордеон этой модели стоит - 497000.


----------



## Alex KZ (26 Авг 2015)

vev (19.08.2015, 23:52) писал:


> А вот текст берет за душу:Weltmeister SUPITA 4/4 -41/120/IV/11/5 легендарный аккордеон!. Черный в отличном состоянии, производство Германия,2005 г. Без преувеличения можно сказать, что это самая известная и востребованная модель аккордеона во всём мире. В этом инструменте заложен богатейший опыт, традиции и инновации многих поколений инженеров и мастеров. Качество, неприхотливость и надёжность инструмента, его звуковые и технические характеристики проверены временем и музыкальным миром. SUPITA - это класический "Cassotto" аккордеон ( "Cassotto" - "ломаная дека") - конструкция в правом полукорпусе аккордеона формирующая тембр и звучание инструмента. Аккордеон изготовливается из высококачственных материалов и комплектующих. Ремни и футляр в комплекте. кол-во кнопок аккомпанимента-120кол-во голосов-4кол-во регистров мелодии -11кол-во регистров аккомпанемента-5Вес с ремнями 12 кгВес аккордеона с футляром 15 кг.В интернет- магазине и музыкальном магазине "Аккорд-" Новый аккордеон этой модели стоит - 497000.


 Действительно, не текст - ПЕСНЯИ ещё добавить, что полукорпуса изготовлены из Чёрного дерева или из венге, а ремни из кожи капского буйвола))


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2015)

Alex KZ (26.08.2015, 16:01) писал:


> Действительно, не текст - ПЕСНЯИ ещё добавить, что полукорпуса изготовлены из Чёрного дерева или из венге, а ремни из кожи капского буйвола))


Нет. Ремни, как в гоблинском переводе "Властелина колец", из кожи с жопы дракона 
Только в этом случае такая цена может считаться оправданной


----------



## Alex KZ (27 Авг 2015)

А как вы считаете, коллеги, вот это объявление на АВИТО тоже разводилово или все ж можно осчастливиться АККОшным баяном?  https://www.avito.ru/saratov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_597844821
Ввиду раннего времени суток не стал звонить, а рискнул отправть владельцу/продавцу СМС. Пока молчит.


----------



## vev (27 Авг 2015)

Alex KZ писал:


> А как вы считаете, коллеги, вот это объявление на АВИТО тоже разводилово или все ж можно осчастливиться АККОшным баяном?  https://www.avito.ru/saratov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_597844821
> Ввиду раннего времени суток не стал звонить, а рискнул отправть владельцу/продавцу СМС. Пока молчит.


А что Вы в нем такого "разводного" узрели? Вроде все разумно. Регион только дальний. Может и цена за счет этого такая


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Авг 2015)

Это что за прибор продают в паре км от меня, кто знает?
https://www.avito.ru/aleksandrov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_na_zapchasti_630948
647


----------



## askurpela (27 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Это что за прибор продают в паре км от меня, кто знает?
> https://www.avito.ru/aleksandrov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_na_zapchasti_630948
> 
> 647


Это "Орфей", чудо полтавского баяностроения. Причем зверски убитый
Качество голосов - нулевое, зазор между голосом и планкой до 0.5мм, залоги - из велосипедной камеры, о механике лучше не говорить. Ужасно стучащая правая, левая сделана из тонкой алюминиевой проволоки. Отдельного внимания заслуживает "система клапанов" - на деке приклеена лайка с отверстиями, которые прикрывает металлическая пластина. 
Я набрал таких 5 шт и один подобный аккордеон за кило картошки и учился на них ремонту. Люди "затоваривались" на фабрике в 90-е "шоб было", баяны были как новые, но абсолютно неиграбельные.


----------



## VikVlDem (27 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Это что за прибор продают в паре км от меня, кто знает?


Это баян Орфей.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Авг 2015)

askurpela писал:


> "Это "Орфей", чудо полтавского баяностроения. Причем зверски убитый."
> "абсолютно неиграбельные."


Спасибо. Пусть живёт безмятежно.
И всё ж как можно зверски убить то, что неиграбельно? Обедали на нём что-ли...))


----------



## askurpela (27 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> askurpela писал:
> "Это "Орфей", чудо полтавского баяностроения. Причем зверски убитый."
> "абсолютно неиграбельные."Спасибо. Пусть живёт безмятежно.
> И всё ж как можно зверски убить то, что неиграбельно? Обедали на нём что-ли...))


Ну, примерно так


----------



## Carpenter (28 Авг 2015)

askurpela 

Спасибо за видео, повеселили!


----------



## Alex KZ (28 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> Alex KZ писал:А как вы считаете, коллеги, вот это объявление на АВИТО тоже разводилово или все ж можно осчастливиться АККОшным баяном?  https://www.avito.ru/saratov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_597844821
> Ввиду раннего времени суток не стал звонить, а рискнул отправть владельцу/продавцу СМС. Пока молчит.  А что Вы в нем такого "разводного" узрели? Вроде все разумно. Регион только дальний. Может и цена за счет этого такая


Представляете, ничего разводного не оказалось. Самые настоящие владельцы АККО Супер продают настоящий баян АККО. даже получил по почте более обширные фото. Если звёзды правильно станут - еду за баяном.
Не перевелись ещё на Авито порядочные люди.


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2015)

Народ совсем одурел! Alex KZ,а что, Вы считаете что цена в 300 тыс это дешево? И Вас яко бы за "эти смешные деньги " хотят обмануть? Люди продают инструмент за вполне адекватную цену,не дорого ,ну и уж не дешево,видел даже предложения по 250 тыс за подобные баяны...другое дело что на Авито опять появились дармовые Юпитера по 10 -20 тыс,вот тут стоило бы опасаться!


----------



## vev (28 Авг 2015)

*zet10*,

Юра, все ж определяется конкретным инструментов, его качеством и состоянием. Ценник - ничего особенного. Может, несколько дороговато, но если состояние хорошее, то может оказаться и вполне разумным. Хотя за 300 тр я бы поискал Юпитер.


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2015)

Жень,так я ж об этом то и говорю! А по поводу "Юпитера" или "Акко", это уже дело вкуса,я считаю что оба эти бренда достойные ( за исключением Юпитера ,который произведен в Северной Корее,а шильдик налепили в Москве)


----------



## qwark (28 Авг 2015)

zet10 (28.08.2015, 15:51) писал:


> за исключением Юпитера ,который произведен в Северной Корее,а шильдик налепили в Москве


 Пробовал такой,механика и звучание очень даже ничего.И цена адекватная. А почему вы считаете его "недостойным брендом"?


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2015)

Мне попадались варианты которые не выдерживали ни какой критики! Но возможно Вам и попался хороший вариант,может и корейцы уже научились делать инструменты))


----------



## Alex KZ (28 Авг 2015)

qwark/ писал:


> zet10 (28.08.2015, 15:51) писал:за исключением Юпитера ,который произведен в Северной Корее,а шильдик налепили в Москве Пробовал такой,механика и звучание очень даже ничего.И цена адекватная. А почему вы считаете его "недостойным брендом"?


Немного не в тему, но у меня Юпитер 2 и именно с Гусаровской фабрики. Так для своего покупателя это самый надежный инструмент. Разумеется, что за 100 штук там нет ломаной деки и голоса там не Гаврилинские, НО зато он неубиваемый, как танк. И звук очень даже пристойный. Причем его вес - 9 кг.
Ну а с дальнейшим ростом юного музыканта и инструмент повыше классом.


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2015)

Alex KZ, речь идет не о детских инструментах,а о полных концертных Юпитерах, и там еще два года назад было все очень грустно... Повторяю,может сейчас корейцы и научились уже)).., Россия веть такой вклад внесла в их баяностороение,в то время как в самой России все постепенно сходит на нет))


----------



## Alex KZ (29 Авг 2015)

zet10 () писал:Alex KZ, речь идет не о детских инструментах,а о полных концертных Юпитерах, и там еще два года назад было все очень грустно... Повторяю,может сейчас корейцы и научились уже)).., Россия веть такой вклад внесла в их баяностороение,в то время как в самой России все постепенно сходит на нет))Тогда надо д.Вове жаловаться, пусть вмешается. Представляю как Владимир Владимирович какую-нибудь небольшую пьеску сбацает на баяне.)) Да ещё наругает или пожурит кого-то из минкультразвития, мол где же наша национальная гордость, где предметы нац.идентификации, и т.д.  И тут же инвестиции посыплются в баянное производство. КАЖДОЙ СЕМЬЕ ПО БАЯНУ,))(лучше по Юпитеру или АККО). Простите, забыл добавить - а также Фантини, Пиджини иже со товарищи.))


----------



## zet10 (29 Авг 2015)

Кстати,у меня пять лет продряд покупали инструменты дипломаты из Посольства Северной Кореи,так вот они мне рассказывали что у них в С.К есть закон ,что каждый корейский ребенок обязан играть на каком нить музыкальном инструменте!Так что лозунг "КАЖДОЙ СЕМЬЕ ПО БАЯНУ" очень даже удачно воплощается некоторыми странами.


----------



## vev (29 Авг 2015)

Ну вот даже не знаю, куда сообщение определить. Поскольку я его впервые встретил именно на Avito, то и размещу здесь.



"Разводилово" или нет, не мне решать, но я хочу усомниться в реальности указанных цифр.  Имея некоторый опыт покупки/продажи нескольких инструментов, могу сказать, что рынок более, чем вялый и манна небесная с  нормой  прибыли в 100% надо мной не выливалась. Возможно мы можем просто купаться в деньгах, а проходим мимо и только Денис нашел эту золотоносную жилу. Хорошо, что он обратил на это наше внимание. Значит и мы тоже сможем копнув чуть поглубже, высыпать золотой песок из каждого меха  

Господа музыканты! Никто не хочет купить наидоходнейший бизнес за сущие копейки?


----------



## Carpenter (29 Авг 2015)

Что-то ненадолго хватило запала. ( 
На сколько помню, были долгоиграющие планы по организации школы для малышей.
Где правда, брат?


----------



## zet10 (29 Авг 2015)

А вот мне интересно,откуда образовалась такая странная цифра в 5500 миллионов))... Кто оценивал эти инструменты? Сам Денис?...сам оценил,сам назвал магазином квартиру,сам же почему то решил и продать этот " ДОХОДНЫЙ,СПОКОЙНЫЙ ,БИЗНЕС",очень самостоятельный парень)..., а по поводу организации школы для малышей,как я понял это тоже оказался очередной "гон".


----------



## Сергей С (29 Авг 2015)

Нет, опять травят Дениса! Итак пробиваться трудно, так еще и "свои" же поднадают...Ну никакой солидарности. Нет бы помочь человеку, позитивно осветить, так сказать, деятельность. И магазинчик-то, глядишь, и перешел бы в чьи-то шершавые натруженные руки... И все друзья, и все шоколадно))Банкеты, застолья по случаю сбыта доходного и спокойного и тд))


----------



## vev (29 Авг 2015)

Сергей С/ писал:


> Нет, опять травят Дениса! Итак пробиваться трудно, так еще и "свои" же поднадают...Ну никакой солидарности. Нет бы помочь человеку, позитивно осветить, так сказать, деятельность. И магазинчик-то, глядишь, и перешел бы в чьи-то шершавые натруженные руки... И все друзья, и все шоколадно))Банкеты, застолья по случаю сбыта доходного и спокойного и тд))


А вдруг новый владелец с "шершавыми натруженными" руками и вправду решит, что минимальная наценка на 50-ти летнего Вельта не может быть меньше 100%, как нам тогда жить? На чем детишкам играть? 

 Да и не нападаю я... Просто интересным данный факт показался... Такая любовь к музыке была... Столько тусовок и вдруг... Развод и девичья фамилия...


----------



## vbnbvbn (30 Авг 2015)

Друзья, так это правда, что Гусаровский Юпитер Корейского происхождения?!


----------



## zet10 (30 Авг 2015)

Сущая правда друг!!Если кто внимателен и открывал их внутри, то мог заметить на аккорде иероглифы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2015)

zet10 писал:


> мог заметить на аккорде иероглифы.


Неужели автограф Ким Чен Ына?
За качество можно не беспокоиться. Там по вопросу бракованной продукции собирают собрание, и по результатам голосования (единогласно!) могут с бракоделом сделать такое, что его внуки и правнуки будут помнить...
Вот все корейцы школьного возраста выполняют свою обязанность- играют на инструментах. Для детей- неплохо. Заметил странность: у всех (кроме девочки и паренька солирующих) раскладка клавиатуры "не наша"... То есть инструменты вроде 4/4, но через корейское понимание.
В баянах так же?
[url=https://my.mail.ru/mail/33140/video/4469/5355.html]https://my.mail.ru/mail/3
3140/video/4469/5355.html[/URL]


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2015)

А кто там у нас в Архангельске?
Жаль, далековато...
https://www.avito.ru/arhangelsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_632967883


----------



## Gross (30 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (30.08.2015, 15:56) писал:


> раскладка клавиатуры "не наша".


ровно 3 октавы насчитал, 37 клавиш, трёхчетвертной. Да и какая "не наша раскладка " может быть на клавишах?


----------



## vev (30 Авг 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, и до туда эпидемия докатилась...


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2015)

vev/ писал:


> *Kuzalogly*


*А вдруг нет? Сидит мужик с этим "баяном", и примет 25т, а  с торгом и того меньше...
Могу ошибаться, но это ранняя версия Bugari cassotto 262/chc...*


----------



## vev (30 Авг 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

Больше 25-ти этот баян не стоит. Выборки нет. Кнопки неправильные, прямоугольные. Рядов всего полтора вместо 5-ти. Не стоит он таких деньжищ... А вот остаться без 25тр вполне реально...

P.S. а куда нормальный шрифт делся? Это только у меня болд вместо него или у всех?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Авг 2015)

vev/ писал:


> *Kuzalogly*


*Ага. А я б взял. Но далеко, и по голове могут настучать...
П.С. А чем этот инструмент отличается от аккордеона г-на Гречишникова? Он что, играет с неправильными кнопками?
http://akkordeonist.info/*


----------



## vev (31 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (30.08.2015, 20:29) писал:


> П.С. А чем этот инструмент отличается от аккордеона г-на Гречишникова? Он что, играет с неправильными кнопками?


Ну он то на аккордеоне играет, а продают баян. Для баяна кнопки совсем неправильные: должны быть круглые, а они прямоугольные...


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Авг 2015)

Евгений, ссылку мою смотрели?
Там совсем не баян...


----------



## vev (31 Авг 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

а в исходном объявлении продавали "баян". Черным по белому было написано...


----------



## VikVlDem (31 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Евгений, ссылку мою смотрели?
> Там совсем не баян...


Евгений просто шутит... В объявлении пишутrodam bayan.  А мы видим, что там для баяна -  Кнопки неправильные, прямоугольные. Рядов всего полтора вместо 5-ти... А вот у продавцов шутки не очень, прямо скажем. Уж что такой аккордеон стоит прилично, любые владельцы должны знать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Сен 2015)

Ааааа, до меня допёрло. Евгений отшучивался, отвлекал внимание. Последние строки дописывал с телефона, трясясь в вагоне поезда Москва- Архангельск...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (2 Сен 2015)

Нашел Вашего клона, сравните))
https://www.avito.ru/arhangelsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_632967883
https://www.avito.ru/samara/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bugari_armando_40909
2719


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Сен 2015)

Да уж. Неужели в Самаре живут такие жадины?

Вон, архангельский продавец- щедр и добр... Хотя продаёт тот же инструмент))


----------



## andreyrb (3 Сен 2015)

Люди, а где в Москве можно посмотреть/купить бу аккордеон? На Авито как-то стремно, хочется приехать/увидеть/услышать/купить. Возможно такое, есть честные магазины б/у инструментов?


----------



## vev (3 Сен 2015)

andreyrb/ писал:


> Люди, а где в Москве можно посмотреть/купить бу аккордеон? На Авито как-то стремно, хочется приехать/увидеть/услышать/купить. Возможно такое, есть честные магазины б/у инструментов?


Ну я советую обратиться к Zet10.

Неплохо также услышать, а что же Вы ищите и сколько кровно заработанных рублей готовы потратить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Сен 2015)

andreyrb (03.09.2015, 17:16) писал:


> хочется приехать/увидеть/услышать/купить


 А кто на Авито запрещает приехать/увидеть/услышать/не купить?


----------



## vev (3 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> andreyrb (03.09.2015, 17:16) писал:хочется приехать/увидеть/услышать/купить А кто на Авито запрещает приехать/увидеть/услышать/не купить?


Никто не запрещает, но мой опыт общения с Авито говорит о том, что даже живя в Москве, приехать и хоть что-то пощупать практически невозможно. Либо ограничивает время, либо расстояние. А приехав к продавцу с "новым инструментом" обнаруживаешь обычно рухлядь, которую и на помойку зачастую тащить слишком большой почет для нее. 
 Именно поэтому я и дал контакты человека, через которого брал несколько весьма дорогих инструментов: Пару Scandalli, Victoria, etc


----------



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А кто на Авито запрещает приехать/увидеть/услышать/не купить?


Ну во-первых: я не из Москвы. Мотаться по городу чтобы выбрать инструмент -  по времени выльется не в один день. 
Во-вторых: люди очень часто продают совсем не то, что указано и сфотографировано в объявлении. (опыт уже есть).
В-третьих: я не мастер по ремонту. Только могу понажимать клавиши, послушать звучание инструмента, сжать/разжать мех.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

vev/ писал:


> Ну я советую обратиться к Zet10.
> 
> Неплохо также услышать, а что же Вы ищите и сколько кровно заработанных рублей готовы потратить.


Спасибо за совет, поинтересуюсь.

А потратить хочется до 50 тыс. 

как пример: 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_caprice_

44_403521860

Для моего уровня наверно супер-пупер не нужен пока.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

Пример вряд ли можно признать удачным потенциальным приобретением.

Каприсы и Метеоры в идеале стоят 30, с незначительными следами использования- 25.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

ага, знать бы еще Где они так стоят.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_caprice_

44_novyy_624260606
Хочу заметить, что этот лот продаёт (или уж продал) наш товарищ. Если даже этот Каприс продан, у товарища найдутся иные варианты. Если не сегодня, то через неделю- две.
П.С. Я свой Метеор искал полтора месяца. Теперь в каждом предложении про мои с ним отношения есть слово "кипятком"))


----------



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

*Kuzalogly - *товарищ надежный? 

 Продавец Илья (компания), контактное лицо Василий. Срочно. фото на каком-то диване.  - это нормально для компании?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

Вы не волнуйтесь, товарищ сейчас подойдёт...
Нельзя хватать первый понравившийся инструмент. Неделька сидения на форумах и на Авито- и наступает ясность. Василий- это не Василий, так же как и не Илья. А слово "компания" движок Авито лепит всем, кто выставляется многократно и продолжительно.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

Гут, подождем-с.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

Как бы нас тут не заругали за ОФФ. Я б кинул на Вашем месте темку "Куплю полный Метеор или Каприс до 29 999р без недостатков". И курил бы бамбук. Если ответит тот, кто только что зарегился- сидим курим дальше. Тут люди дорожат своей репутацией..))


----------



## vev (4 Сен 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,  какой нехороший совет... Ай-Ай-Ай... Здесь Каприсы не в ходу.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

С чего бы?
Вот Вами же признанный ZET10 весьма щедр на оценку-
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1465.html


----------



## vev (4 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> С чего бы?
> Вот Вами же признанный ZET10 весьма щедр на оценку-
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1465.html


Ай-ай-ай это по поводу рекомендации про "завести тему".
Здесь мало кто интересуется Каприсами. Да и негоже здесь из форума барахолку в прямом смысле устраивать.


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Кузалоглы,отвечу Вам по поводу обожаемых Вами мастеров  Василия и Ильи ! История такова... Пару недель назад мне понадобился полный Аккордеон ( кстати именно тот Каприс фото которого Вы выложили на форуме).Я позвонил Васе по поводу покупки этого инструмента,тот заверил что инструмент "чики -пики" короче "новехонький"!Приехав на встречу и посмотрев инструмент я действительно отметил,что внешний вид у этого аккордеона отличный и купил эту " дрянь", и только когда я привез его на место и вскрывши "потроха" ,я обнаружил что инструмент РЖАВЫЙ!Скажу откровенно,что до этого ни Василия ни его компанию в глаза не видел ни когда... Просто читал его объявы на Авито, мол мастер делает все виды работ и дает гарантию ажно ГОД!!Вы спросите почему я не вернул ему инструмент обратно? Отвечу... Мог бы, и он ни куда бы не делся и забрал его обратно,НО..не в моих правилах этого делать,я сам виноват,я специалист и надо было проверять все сразу на месте,а не размахивать руками после...
Короче сам виноват в данной ситуации! Но теперь данного "мастера" , я буду обходить за версту!!мне вообще не понятно зачем себя позиционировать мастером? Ну говорил бы проще,вот купил по случаю,а теперь продаю и хочу немного заработать, и это было бы понятно! А так сплошной развод...

Да и потом сами посудите,как водитель в возрасте 60-65 лет ,вдруг за два года стал мастером баянов и аккордеонов?         
   P/s. Справедливости ради скажу,что я не представился Василию когда покупал инструмент,он узнал мое имя уже после "продажи",может быть знай он на перед с кем имеет дело,повел бы себя по другому... Не знаю! Но факт есть факт,назвать этих людей мастерами я ни как не могу,а вот проходимцами охотно!
Кстати Вася,уж ежели ты читаешь мое послание,то хоть бери пример со своего приятеля Бориса,тот хоть честно на своем "горбу" зарабатывает деньги,тягая инструменты из города в город,может тебе помочь бы ему? Ибо мастер из тебя ,как из "хвоста сито".


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Сен 2015)

*zet10*, zet10 писал:


> Кузалоглы,отвечу Вам по поводу обожаемых Вами мастеров  Василия и Ильи !


Где я проявил обожание? Я  просто выдернул с Авито пример цены пониже указанной автором.
Ну, раз уж и профессионалов на голубом глазу накалывают, то... 

Не так давно пол-форума надо мной смеялось, когда я собирался 2 часа с лупой проверять инструмент. А вдруг это было не смешно?


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Накололся я только потому ,что почему то поверил что этот Вася мастер и не стал вскрывать инструмент,а взял так сказать "доверившись".Сташного в этом конечно для меня ни чего нет,т.к мои мастера все "косяки" этого инструмента уберут и превидут его в порядок,но всем советую на будущее не обращать внимания на то, что пишут в объявлениях,типо мастер-дает гарантию год,стаж работы велик... В основной массе это проходимцы у которых руки растут из ж... И они понятия не имеют что либо о ремонте и устройстве инструментов,все их умение заканчивается на том ,что ремешки могут поменять))...


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Накололся я только потому ,что почему то поверил что этот Вася мастер и не стал вскрывать инструмент,а взял так сказать "доверившись".Сташного в этом конечно для меня ни чего нет,т.к мои мастера все "косяки" этого инструмента уберут и превидут его в порядок,но всем советую на будущее не обращать внимания на то, что пишут в объявлениях,типо мастер-дает гарантию год,стаж работы велик... В основной массе это проходимцы у которых руки растут из ж... И они понятия не имеют что либо о ремонте и устройстве инструментов,все их умение заканчивается на том ,что ремешки могут поменять))...


Вот-вот... Авито забито "мастерами", а найти того, кому доверил бы инструмент, практически невозможно. 

Было дело. Заскрипела правая клавиатура. Отвез "мастеру". Забираю: "Все сделал. Механику перебрал. Играй на здоровье". Скрип появился через пару недель. Полез сам. Количество пыли и грязи внутри четко говорило, что никто его до меня не разбирал. 
Вот такие "мастера". ...


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2015)

Не перевелись меценаты на земле московской... Все чаще и чаще 40-ка летние Supita стали торговаться за 200-250тр

 https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_supita_k
ak_novyy_637488979

До чего ж народ бескорыстен в столице. И это готовый то аккордеон... Не какая-нибуль переделка из Рубина...


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

*vev *-  какая тогда реальная стоимость этому инструменту на сегодняшний день?


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> *vev *-  какая тогда реальная стоимость этому инструменту на сегодняшний день?


в зависимости от состояния, конечно же, но где-то в районе 80-120тр ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (12 Сен 2015)

Жень,как говорит народ" доллар подорожал", чего дескать мы можем купить на "Ваши вшивые" 80 тысяч рублей это же копейки,а тут инструмент!!... Ребята,я не согласен с этим мнением в КОРНЕ! Я готов и за копейки уже отдать свои инструменты,лишь бы спрос был... Короче есть выборный с4 за 60 тысяч деревянных,кому надо обращайтесь,я не такой жадный как эти "москвичи"))


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

zet10 - преподаватель подыскивает своей ученице инструмент готово-выборный. Девочка из многодетной семьи, денег не оч. много, а учиться хочет. Ваш ей пойдет? Можно телефон ваш дать?


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Жень,как говорит народ" доллар подорожал", чего дескать мы можем купить на "Ваши вшивые" 80 тысяч рублей это же копейки,а тут инструмент!!... Ребята,я не согласен с этим мнением в КОРНЕ! Я готов и за копейки уже отдать свои инструменты,лишь бы спрос был... Короче есть выборный с4 за 60 тысяч деревянных,кому надо обращайтесь,я не такой жадный как эти "москвичи"))


Ну правильно... Мы ж с тобой за МКАД живем 


andreyrb/ писал:


> zet10 - преподаватель подыскивает своей ученице инструмент готово-выборный. Девочка из многодетной семьи, денег не оч. много, а учиться хочет. Ваш ей пойдет? Можно телефон ваш дать?


Нужно...


----------



## zet10 (12 Сен 2015)

andreyrb,конечно !


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

zet10 - в понедельник скину ваш телефон.


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Вот это я понимаю! Всем объявлениям объявление, сегодня в Москве..."

160 000 руб.ПродавецМария Показать телефонГородМосква, м. ТимирязевскаяВид товара: Аккордеоны, гармони, баяныКонцертный немецкий аккордеон Horch Superior, производство Karl Willy Adler Akkordeonfabrik KG. Полный 11/3 регистров, 41 клавиша аккомпанемента, 120 басов, цельнопланочный, четырёхголосный. Серийный номер - 444.Производство Германия, ориентировочно 30-40-ые годы.
Был привезён в СССР как трофей после войны прадедушкой.
Ещё будучи в Германии, получил некоторые незначительные внешние дефекты, которые впоследствии были исправлены. На звучании и работе механизма эти дефекты никак не сказались.Номер объявления: 611191698


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Или даже вот так


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2015)

*zet10*, Завидуешь? Во какой прадедушка у девушки! 
Сам Karl Willy цельную планку долгими берлинскими вечерами при свете лучины точал   Теперь понятно, откуда она у нас в Расеи появилась...
"Незначительные дефекты" поди от пули...  Аккордеон защитивший прадеда от верной смерти ценой сквозного "ранения" правого полукорпуса, не может стоить меньше 160тр. Ответственно тебе заявляю 

Ну а то, что в возрасте скрыта ошибочка так годков на 30-35, так это не по злому умыслу. Это уже результат современных расчетов и ошибочных посылов: война дескать с 41 по 45-й, ну и так далее...


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

vev,а не хотел бы ты поменять свой Скандалли это этот Хорх? У того и другого цельна планка.Поиграл на Скандалли поиграй теперь на Хорхе ( это фирма известная сам Геринг ездил на автомобиле этой марки). А Скандалли я пожалуй у тебя заберу,вырос ты из него...да и цельна планка мастера Карла Вилли Адллера как то лучше на ухо ложится,чем голоса какого то Бинчи.Да и номерок там заводской блатной 444,некоторые только за такие номера по пять тысяч зелени выкладывают.Редчайший экземпляр то,налетай братва за каких то 160 тысяч рублей,Вы можете стать обладателями аккордеона ценой в 460000 тысяч рублей! Не забывайте про блатные номера которые стоят огогошеньки ого! Вот где заработать то можно!


----------



## Carpenter (7 Окт 2015)

Не смог пройти мимо.
https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon._mirovoy_br
end_weltmeister_653443222
Цена еще "божеская", но описание - просто песня!


----------



## vekorias (7 Окт 2015)

Робят, а как влиет количество наклеек на звук инструмента? https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_43886996


----------



## gte_33 (7 Окт 2015)

На звук в данном случае влияние минимальное. Думаю смело можно брать...


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

*vekorias*, выбросьте из головы! Зачем Вам это попуасское чудовище? Даже если на звуке это не скажется, то есть ещё и эстетика. Да и что под этикетками скрыто, как Вы узнате?


----------



## vekorias (7 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *vekorias*, выбросьте из головы! Зачем Вам это попуасское чудовище? Даже если на звуке это не скажется, то есть ещё и эстетика. Да и что под этикетками скрыто, как Вы узнате?


Ммм, я ж немного шутковать изволил...


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

*vekorias*, 
Указывайте смайл... Тут можно ожидать чего угодно...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2015)

Carpenter (07.10.2015, 14:22) писал:


> Цена еще "божеская", но описание - просто песня!


 Что там про Бога?
Стелла 3/4 за 35 000 р?

А описание писал просто больной человек, не надо над ним смеяться. Это грех.


----------



## vekorias (7 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *vekorias*,
> Указывайте смайл... Тут можно ожидать чего угодно...


Хорошо


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Carpenter (07.10.2015, 14:22) писал:Цена еще "божеская", но описание - просто песня! Что там про Бога?
> Стелла 3/4 за 35 000 р?
> 
> А описание писал просто больной человек, не надо над ним смеяться. Это грех. -


Если 5-ти - 7-ми кратная переплата - это "по-божески", то я - Софи Лорен... Автор, конечно же, великий креатив, или вообще от жизни оторван...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Окт 2015)

При такой цене мог бы помимо чехла включить в бонус итальянские белые ремни и соединительные ремешки из крокодиловой кожи.
"Реальная цена на новый аккордеон этой фирмы *Waltmaister *запросто тянет на подДержанный импортный автомобиль"
Да, переписать название из заголовка, наверное, не судьба.


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

Недавно посетил московский магазин "Аккорд" и отчасти соглашусь с автором объявления: за вторую Супиту, которую инструментом можно назвать лишь условно, продавцы хотят более полумиллиона деревянных. За эти деньги реально можно купить авто, но... Кто ж за ВТОРУЮ Супиту даст столько?


----------



## Евген (20 Ноя 2015)

На Авито появился новый «мастер»!
[SPOILER="http://i11.pixs.ru/storage/8/2/7/3gif_2420052_19575827.gif
http://i10.pixs.ru/storage/8/3/4/1gif_7371516_19575834.gif
http://i11.pixs.ru/storage/8/3/6/2gif_7005509_19575836.gif[/SPOILER]


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

Евген писал:


> На Авито появился новый «мастер»!
> 
> http://i11.pixs.ru/storage/8/2/7/3gif_2420052_19575827.gif
> http://i10.pixs.ru/storage/8/3/4/1gif_7371516_19575834.gif
> http://i11.pixs.ru/storage/8/3/6/2gif_7005509_19575836.gif


Там в текстах полная каша. Есть даже и мои предложения  (я ж помню), когда я только начинал копать инструменты. И тексты непонятно кого, с явно не моими сентенциями.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly *и не только. В чем смысл поста?


----------



## Евген (20 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (20.11.2015, 16:37) писал:


> Там в текстах полная каша. Есть даже и мои предложения (я ж помню), когда я только начинал копать инструменты. И тексты непонятно кого, с явно не моими сентенциями.


 Человек выдает себя за мастера, хотя еще в июле не знал какой стороной приклеивать залоги.
https://web.archive.org/web/20151120123838/http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pok
upkaremont/topic-5196.html
 Ныне на Авито, против  которой он яростно выступал, называя «бандитским гнездом» и кормушкой лиц уклоняющихся от налогов,
https://web.archive.org/web/20151120124458/http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/dru
gievoprosyi/topic-5519-page-9.html
он публикует свои объявления с указанием разных своих телефонных номеров и злоупотребляет доверием покупателей...
*Ставлю вопрос об исключении этого человека из участников форума. *


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*,

Евгений, вот еще вчера вы, например, только что выучили цифры, на через полгода решаете линейные уравнения. И что? С мастерами то же самое. Опыт приходит достаточно быстро. Кругозор - дольше, а опыт - быстро.

Что-то Вас все время тянет что-то закрывать, кого-то исключать... Может к зеркалу подойти?...

P.S. откуда информация про его телефоны? Или Вы в ФСБ консультировались?


----------



## Евген (20 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, вошел в конфликт с законом  (статьи 171,159 УК РФ). В правовом государстве, о котором он ратовал на форуме, за это полагается нести юридическую ответственность.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

Цитата:


> Евген (]*) писал:Kuzalogly, вошел в конфликт с законом  (статьи 171,159 УК РФ). В правовом государстве, о котором он ратовал на форуме, за это полагается нести юридическую ответственность.*


*Бездоказательно, дорогой профессор... Бездоказательно... (С) 

Ношение "юридической ответственности" в данном государстве никак не связано с отсутствием/присутствием нарушения закона, чему мы видим массу примеров вокругГ Ну а сами законы написаны таким образом, чтобы ЛЮБОЙ хоть в чем-то, но был виноват. Это принцип построения российского государства, если Вы не знали.*


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*, Какие телефоны, какой Закон?
Вы бы хоть закусывали свой стекломой иногда...


----------



## Евген (20 Ноя 2015)

vev (20.11.2015, 17:52) писал:


> Бездоказательно, дорогой профессор... Бездоказательно... (С)


 



Kuzalogly (20.11.2015, 18:02) писал:


> Вы бы хоть закусывали свой стекломой иногда...


 На статью 130 УК РФ это пока ещё не тянет.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

Евген (20.11.2015, 20:19) писал:


> 130 УК РФ


ну Вам то 128-я ломится, насколько я понимаю...


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

Евген, а что за объявление про продажу двух баянов?
Это не мой телефон и никаких баянов я не продаю. Да, там вроде автор- "Александр", но это не повод таким образом закручивать свою единственную извилину в потугах повесить все грехи всех Александров на меня. 
Кто ещё не в курсе-  этот Евген переписывался со мной в ЛС, просил консультаций по устройству и ТО. Я что мог- рассказал, если надо- дам побуквенно переписку. Оборотень Евген поблагодарил и откланялся. 
Я ж не знал, что он сумасшедший. Честно. Не знал.
Инструментов у меня- два шкафа и ещё телега. Средь них есть и мой Кировский-3, и "Мелодия".
Все видели мой Кировский-3. Показываю свою воссозданную из руин "Мелодию". Ничего общего с инструментами с Авито.


----------



## glory (21 Ноя 2015)

Неплохо... Только с мехом, лидерин маленько не ровно...


P.s. Яхтсмены говорят: "Не рви сердце..."


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (21 Ноя 2015)

Евген (20.11.2015, 17:51) писал:


> Kuzalogly, вошел в конфликт с законом


 Так сообщите на него в прокуратуру. Вся информация у Вас есть. Что ж Вы здесь-то жалуетесь? Или, по-Вашему, исключение "этого человека из участников форума" есть высшая мера за вхождение в конфликт с законом?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Ноя 2015)

*glory*, glory писал:


> лидерин маленько не ровно...


Да. Я помню. Это был мой второй стажировочный инструмент. Переделывать не для кого, он и так играет замечательно. Да и невелика ценность, чтобы ледерин линейкой  выставлять. Сейчас- с девятого по тринадцатый,  пути познания бесконечны аки Вселенная. Как мусульманин с чётками успокаивает нервы и говорит с Всевышним, так я с инструментами. Очень настраивает на позитив.
Потом находится казачок, которому настолько нечего делать, что он ходит по ресурсам Сети, сопоставляет фразы и имена, и делая неверные выводы, выносит продукт своих стухших мозгов сюда. Хоть бы покаялся, засранчик.


----------



## sedovmika (21 Ноя 2015)

Немножко в сторону ушли, давайте жить дружно. В тему: сейчас пошла мода на карты. Звонит человек, говорит я покупаю, давайте № банковской карты. Дальше схемы разнятся: например живу в другом городе, отцу делаю подарок. Завтра приедет такси и заберет инструмент в обмен на деньги и называет реальную улицу в нашем городе. Дальше выпытывает все возможную дополнительную информацию по карте. Я обычно говорю: Вы удачно попали, сейчас к Вам прибудет специалист на предмет интернет мошенничества, ожидайте. Сразу бросают трубку!


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Жень,как говорит народ" доллар подорожал", чего дескать мы можем купить на "Ваши вшивые" 80 тысяч рублей это же копейки,а тут инструмент!!... Ребята,я не согласен с этим мнением в КОРНЕ! Я готов и за копейки уже отдать свои инструменты,лишь бы спрос был... Короче есть выборный с4 за 60 тысяч деревянных,кому надо обращайтесь,я не такой жадный как эти "москвичи"))


А в итоге же не отдали за 60 тыр.  Крутнули ценник покупателю. Но видимо для Москвы это нормально.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

)) первое... Инструмент о котором шла речь был продан( они бы еще через год позвонили)... Второе,инструмент был куплен Вашими покупателями за 75 т.р,что равно 1100 долларов, в Минске эти инструменты стоят от 2 тысяч долларов! Какие проблеммы,чем Вы не довольны и причем тут Москва ( кстати самый дешевый город в ценниках баянов ,аккордеонов,Гармоней)?


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

В Минске еще дороже почему-то. За 2 скорее всего не найти.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Ноя 2015)

zet10 писал:


> и причем тут Москва


Это не Москва виновата, это телевизор и старушки у подъезда.
В Москве сплошь жулики и воры, вся столица бездельничает и жирует за счёт регионов. По телевизору же видно- там круглые сутки все танцуют и поют. А регионам ничего не отстёгивают, танцоры хреновы... Все на крутых тачках,- ну точно за счёт бабушек из Сибири и дедушек с Севера. Жульё.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

КузалОглы,Вы очень злой человек! По словам Андрея в Минске цена от 2 тысяч на то, что стоит в Москве 1100,тогда там кто живет? а Вы Кузал Оглы вместо того что б злиться,лучше по радуйтесь за людей каждой клеточкой своего злого организма,и Вам сразу станет легче,Вы сразу станете добрым и хорошим ! А если Вы не станете добрым и хорошим,тогда я буду присоединяться к словам любимого Вами Пользователя Евген,потому что Вы настраиваете регионы России на бунт))


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Ноя 2015)

Я не злюсь, я просто смайл забыл вставить...


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Ноя 2015)

Чот да, редактирование ни в Красную Армию...


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

А вообще есть доля правды в Ваших словах... Не возможно работать,днем одни пробки на дорогах ни кого нет на работах,все ездят на машинах и покупают продукты сволочи,особенно это касается женщин все на дорогущих машинах( ну акромя ЛюбАнь конечно), это наверное потому что они торгуют собой в то время как их мужчины грабят... В деревю,всем в деревю срочно,пора разгружать столицу))


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Чот да, редактирование ни в Красную Армию...


В армию, в армию...
Хотя, иногда после нескольких редактур форматирование падает...


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

zet10 (23.11.2015, 19:45) писал:


> В деревю,всем в деревю срочно,пора разгружать столицу))


Мы с тобой уже в деревне


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> ))  Второе,инструмент был куплен Вашими покупателями за 75 т.р,что равно 1100 долларов


мне сказали, что купили за 95 тыс. 
Касаемо звонка: как только они денег собрали, сразу же и позвонили. 


Девочка уже играет, показывала инструмент в школе.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

Андрей,это ложная информация,торговались два дня,в итоге цена с 95 упала до 75. Ну а что в итоге,инструментом то довольны? Уж я не думаю что они переплатили за выборный инструмент)), тем более что эти люди еще и специалиста с собой из Минска привезли который взял с них за просмотр 10 тысяч рублей))


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Ноя 2015)

75+10+дорога=95.

Вот они и сказали.))


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

Согласен))


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Андрей,это ложная информация,торговались два дня,в итоге цена с 95 упала до 75. Ну а что в итоге,инструментом то довольны? Уж я не думаю что они переплатили за выборный инструмент)), тем более что эти люди еще и специалиста с собой из Минска привезли который взял с них за просмотр 10 тысяч рублей))


Довольны. И пеподаватель и родители с ребенком. Есть инструмент для занятий, можно двигаться ученику дальше и выше по учебе. На одну аккордионистку станет больше в Беларуси. 
По таким деньгам у нас не купили бы.


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Да, ученица мне спасибо за аккордеон сказала, но мне то ведь незачто, так что её искреннее спасибо передаю вам. Как только появится видео с её исполнением - скину ссылку


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2015)

Вот спасибо Андрей на добром слове,чертовски все таки приятно.


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2015)

Налетай-торопись. Grandina всего за 100тр! Всего пару дней нереальные скидки! 

*Avito*


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Дек 2015)

Дёшево. Там одной изоленты рублей на 20.))


----------



## zet10 (5 Дек 2015)

Дык веть он же покрашен из пульверизатора белой краской! Наверное в гараже человек его красил,надышался...Вот так вот дорогие мои,немного фантазии,чуток краски,намордник на рожу и можно рубить бабки!


----------



## zet10 (5 Дек 2015)

А эти "тупые" итальянцы и немцы замарачиваются с целлулоидом,не знают они тайну гаражной покраски дурачки.


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> А эти "тупые" итальянцы и немцы замарачиваются с целлулоидом,не знают они тайну гаражной покраски дурачки.


Юра, ты не прав. Цена указывает на то, что его красили путем окунания в ванну с краской. 100 литров краски - это ж какие деньжищи...


----------



## zet10 (5 Дек 2015)

Хм...!!? "Окунание в ванну"?! Интересно... Очень интересно... Может быть может быть! Прямь как окунание в прорубь в крещение! Ну а если еще баян был "окунут" в ванну вместе с резонаторами,то вааще ему тогда цены нет!


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2015)

Ну просто не мог пройти мимо данного "шедевра"... Эй народ,торопись не стыдись, покупай "Живо- Пись".
,цена то всего ни чего 120 тысченок деревянно-кирпичных за аккордеон ажно 19 века)), детский)), на 60 басиков))


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2015)

*zet10*,

Вещь!! Аккордеон 19 века - моя мечта, особенно если  "использовался музыкантом". Юра, я в очереди за тобой буду...


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2015)

Хорошо! Сейчас я буду выпытывать у Елены подробности по электронной почте ,она намекает что по электронке раскроются еще какие то сверх тайны,акромя что у этого "монстрика" клавиши СЛОНОВАЯ КОСТЬ,боюсь что у хозяюшки аккордеона тоже слоновая кость вместо мозга.


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2015)

zet10 (07.12.2015, 23:02) писал:


> боюсь что у хозяюшки аккордеона тоже слоновая кость вместо мозга.


Предел мечтаний мастеров по роялям... Это сколько ж клавиш можно восстановить таким количеством кости...


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2015)

Нет ребята,это ей богу замечательно!!Вот вам очередной шедевр за сущие копейки... Сегодня народ на Авито как из рога изобилия сыпет... Хороший у нас народец живет,Богат предложениями и щедр с ценами)) Итак наслаждайтесь;


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2015)

Женя! Отдай обратно мне Селекту! Ты у меня ее за дарма купил! Меня надурили! Судя по ценам на Авито ей цена один миллион евро! Аааааааа... Надурили меня!!


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Женя! Отдай обратно мне Селекту! Ты у меня ее за дарма купил! Меня надурили! Судя по ценам на Авито ей цена один миллион евро! Аааааааа... Надурили меня!!


Щяз! Сам продам 
Может с Капотни что утекло в последние дни, вот крыши и посносило


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2015)

Может быть ,может быть))... Продолжаем следить за тем как народ одуревает , это очень интересно... А я вот о чем подумал, а что если дружно всем продавцам круто поднять цены на аккордеоны,ну типо монополии что ли... Чаго из этого может получиться? Будут покупать инструменты по новым ценам или бросят музыку?))


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Может быть ,может быть))... Продолжаем следить за тем как народ одуревает , это очень интересно... А я вот о чем подумал, а что если дружно всем продавцам круто поднять цены на аккордеоны,ну типо монополии что ли... Чаго из этого может получиться? Будут покупать инструменты по новым ценам или бросят музыку?))


Замочат торгашей


----------



## andreyrb (8 Янв 2016)

Всем привет. Недалеко от меня продается аккордеон: https://www.avito.ru/smolensk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/nemetskiy_akkordeon_royal_st
andard_selecta_478518314

Стоит его посмотреть? Дорого/недорого?


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2016)

*andreyrb*,
стоит. Судя по регистрам, это более свежая моделька, хотя накладки вроде как от старой. 

Это родной брат Supita, только от Royal Standard. Ломаная дека. Голоса на моей итальянские. Поиграйте. Поторгуйтесь. Я бы свою за 80тр может и не отдал бы. То есть разумно по цене


----------



## zet10 (8 Янв 2016)

Vev,а вот зачем ты тут сказал что не отдашь свою селекту и за 80? Специально ,что б опять я ночами не спал?))...А если серьезно Андрей, инструмент хороший,но не многие про него не знают и есть серьезные проблемы продать его,торгуйтесь в районе 40-50 тысяч.Моя Селекта на которой теперь играет Евгений,простояла у меня 4 года,все кто ее смотрел отказывались от этого инструмента по причине того что не слышали "такого производителя"


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2016)

zet10 (08.01.2016, 15:11) писал:


> Vev,а вот зачем ты тут сказал что не отдашь свою селекту и за 80? Специально ,что б опять я ночами не спал?))...


Юра, уговорил. Тебе за 80 отдам. Спи спокойно


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Янв 2016)

Страшно далеки они от народа...
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_royal_standart_monta
na_709773195


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Страшно далеки они от народа...
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_royal_standart_monta
> 
> na_709773195


Внушаить!... Видно праздники новогодние все-таки не так безопасны для психики...


----------



## zet10 (12 Янв 2016)

Мда,это шедевр ! Этому объявлению по праву можно вручить первое место в нашей "копилочке".


----------



## Vladimir Zh (13 Янв 2016)

Да, только тему надо открывать новую, не "разводилово", а "неадекватово" на Avito. Или чуть подлиннее - "шибко много хотилово" на Avito. Поиск названия можно продолжить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Янв 2016)

Vladimir Zh/ писал:


> Да, только тему надо открывать новую, не "разводилово", а "неадекватово" на Avito.


Имею основания предположить, что во многих случаях всё не так просто, и разводилово не прёт наружу, а тонко продумано.

Главное- втянуть клиента в общение, затем можно играть в простачка, в дурачка, в бедную вдову и пр.   На тоненького, с давлением на струны психики.  Надо, чтобы люди обратили внимание и написали, а там уж крути-верти.

Вот и пишут про аккордеон из ставки Гитлера, про баян Жукова, похищенный им у Сталина. Про 19 век, единичный экземпляр за мильён, и т.д. и. т.п. 
Разве Воробьянинов имел отношение к Государственной Думе? Разве он не ел шесть дней? А почему не пять и не семь? Почему он просто не говорил, что голоден и ему нужны деньги? А кто бы дал? Чем история неправдоподобнее, там она более притягивает клиентов.

Хотя и просто дураков- немало.


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,
Александр, простаков (использую мягкий вариант для определения) много, но вот, обладающие лишними поллимона...


----------



## vev (23 Янв 2016)

Ну просто не смог мимо пройти... Тут в соседней теме нарыл БАЯН Wetlmeister S5! Дешево: всего 130 кр... Раритетнейшая должно быть весчь


----------



## zet10 (24 Янв 2016)

Жень,я знаю что ты питаешь "слабость" к экслюзивчику,должно быть хочешь купить?где Вы умудряетесь отрывать эти экспонаты?


----------



## zet10 (24 Янв 2016)

Знаменитый Weltmeister S5. Пятиголосный. Очень яркое звучание , многотембровый 13/5 , 3 французских разлива, кларнет , фогат и другие. В идеальном состоянии....замечательное описание инструмента! Самое главное что есть ФОГАТ,это самый "цимус" в баяне!


----------



## vev (24 Янв 2016)

*zet10*,
неужто не понравился?...  А я надеялся тебя порадовать...

P.S. Находка не моя... Плагиаторствую помаленьку. Но баянище роскошнейший


----------



## zet10 (24 Янв 2016)

Согласен! Баян Действительно Роскошнейший!!взглянуть бы в глаза мастеру который это слепил...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (24 Янв 2016)

zet10 (24.01.2016, 11:55) писал:


> взглянуть бы в глаза мастеру который это слепил...


 Да уж. До чего разбалованный народ здесь. В годы учёбы я в ОРНИ вообще играл на noname - дровах и не жаловался. Правда, это советские дрова были.


----------



## vikatik (11 Мар 2016)

Сегодня я стал собеседником одного приятного человека на Авито.
Звонят мне - спрашивают, "Продадите мне это? Завтра заберу"
Я - "Пожалуйста"...
- "Как Вам деньги перевести?"
Я - "На руки" 
- "А если на карту?"
Я - "Ну Вы же понимаете - это 99 процентов развод, я свою карту никому не даю".
Ответ: "Ну и правильно делаете!"
Сказали, что могут научить ремеслу, если нужно, на чай с булкой хватит, хотя лохов не много.
Я сказал, что "Спасибо - я не по этой части". 
Посоветовал звонившему подольше оставаться на свободе. Хотя, может он и не на свободе уже (или еще).


----------



## Dmvlad (12 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 
А в чем замутка? ну перевели деньги вам на карту. ..и?


----------



## vev (12 Мар 2016)

*Dmvlad*,
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-5519-page-7.html#post3611
0


----------



## Dmvlad (12 Мар 2016)

ну эта замутка совсем для дремучих людей, я то думал чего поинтереснее будет


----------



## vikatik (12 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (12.03.2016, 14:56) писал:


> А в чем замутка? ну перевели деньги вам на карту. ..и?


Вы меня поражаете. Не Вам перевели деньги на карту (хотя никто и не собирался переводить - читайте внимательно мое сообщение), а у Вас сняли, если было чего. Ну а если не было, то карту все равно придется менять.
Неужели правда непонятно? Это же одна из самых распространенных схем развода, а есть еще штук десять.


----------



## Dmvlad (12 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 
Женя уже пояснил... я ответил...


----------



## vikatik (12 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> *vikatik*,
> Женя уже пояснил... я ответил...


Вопрос ко мне был - я и пояснил кратко и доходчиво.


----------



## antipovpigini (15 Мар 2016)

А аккордеон который принадлежал самой еве браун за 500 000р. Как Вам?)) Там же на avito)


----------



## Carpenter (24 Мар 2016)

Автор жжот:
https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_646703839


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Мар 2016)

Carpenter (24.03.2016, 18:21) писал:


> Автор жжот


И футляр ЖОсткий


----------



## vev (24 Мар 2016)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Carpenter (24.03.2016, 18:21) писал:Автор жжотИ футляр ЖОсткий


Видимо, 195тр только за футляр...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Мар 2016)

vev (25.03.2016, 01:38) писал:


> Видимо, 195тр только за футляр...


Чой-то Вы многовато на баян оставили. Рубля полтора-два, не более. Инструмент ещё со старым креплением левого ремня. Проблем - гора и маленькая кучка.


----------



## Y.P. (25 Мар 2016)

Carpenter (24.03.2016, 18:21) писал:


> Автор жжот:https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_646703839


Человек, наверное, выпимши был и нули ни стой стороны поставил.


----------



## vyalich (28 Мар 2016)

а посмотрите на это! - красно-партизанистый Вельт
https://www.avito.ru/novokuybyshevsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_akkordeon_welt
meister_752656159


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2016)

vyalich писал:


> а посмотрите на это! - красно-партизанистый Вельт


Так это "Восход-2" ашпе...


----------



## vikatik (11 Апр 2016)

У нас в Питере народ явно чего-то обкурился на Авито. Посыпались Вельты Грандины и Роял Стандарт Романсы по 130-200 тысяч рублей. Причем они искренне полагают, что их и нужно продавать по этой цене. Похоже их всех кто-то разводит...


----------



## Y.P. (12 Апр 2016)

vikatik (12.04.2016, 00:24) писал:


> У нас в Питере народ явно чего-то обкурился на Авито. Посыпались Вельты Грандины и Роял Стандарт Романсы по 130-200 тысяч рублей. Причем они искренне полагают, что их и нужно продавать по этой цене. Похоже их всех кто-то разводит...


Может быть это такой прием, чтобы, если не поднять, так хотя бы пытаться оставить цены на прежнем уровне, чтобы они не падали. Вначале напугать страшно высокой ценой, а потом поставить нормальную цену и, тем самым показать - какие мы хорошие. Покупайте скорее у нас.


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2017)

Что-то давненько не выкладывал ничего...

Вот "Юпитер" за вполне разумные денежки от Ивана. С возможностью отправки... Гипса?

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_bayan_yupiter_
1170757470


----------



## zet10 (7 Сен 2017)

Хороший баянчик))... Один мой знакомый уже "положил на него глаз"))


----------



## sergius-sergius (7 Сен 2017)

Зачастую подобные объявления выставляют с недавно созданных аккаунтов. 6 сентября - аккаунт, 6го же и объявление.


----------



## ugly (7 Сен 2017)

sergius-sergius писал:


> Зачастую подобные объявления выставляют с недавно созданных аккаунтов. 6 сентября - аккаунт, 6го же и объявление.


Это не показатель. Я себе слабо представляю человека, который держит там постоянный аккаунт для продажи барахла. Прямо магазин подержанных вещей.


----------



## zet10 (7 Сен 2017)

Да, это далеко не показатель! Есть аккаунты которые созданны очень давно, а там мошенники.


----------



## askurpela (7 Сен 2017)

Они (аккаунты) продаются по рублю за штуку, любого "возраста"


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2017)

Объявление про "Юпитер" стёрто.  Почему- не знаю.  Но то, что фото имеют разный возраст и сделаны в разной обстановке и разными фотоаппаратами,-  наводит на мысли.  Что мешало реальному владельцу в ОДИН прекрасный день сделать ВСЕ изображения?


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,
Саша, ну я ж не только сюда ссылку бросил, но и жалобу на продавца администраторам Avito...


----------



## dj.sator (7 Сен 2017)

Аккаунт тоже показатель, у меня например лет 5 аккаунту. Но продано всего вещи 4 где то. Однако за это время аккаунт ломали раза 3. Что наводит на мысли о том что кому то они нужны...


----------



## vyachek (16 Дек 2017)

Добрались таки до Самары. Юпитер за 66500.
https://www.avito.ru/samara/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_kontsertnyy_mast
erovoy_1176429276
Он же в Харькове за $8000.
https://muztochka.com/products/yupiter-chernyy


----------



## jem (19 Янв 2018)

Очередное разводилово когда цена не соответствует реалиям  https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_piermaria_italyanskiy_10
83843875


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Янв 2018)

jem писал:


> Обычно мошенники регистрируются на Авито в день подачи объявления и, максимум, через несколько дней удаляются. В данном случае продавец на Авито с ноября 2016. И, судя по профилю, продал уже 30 инструментов. 9 - продаёт в настоящее время. https://www.avito.ru/user/cc2c50d88b3ef831a655b9570913d4dc/profile?id=1083843875&
> amp;src=item


----------



## vev (13 Май 2018)

Вот случайно набрел

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/samyy_topovyy_i_sovremennyy_ba
yan_846030071


Пыжик за 33k$... Я конечно помню, как Мирко мне называл ценник за г/в Консерваторию в 26 килоевреев... Они что, с ума посходили?


----------



## sgoryachih (13 Май 2018)

http://www.bayan.ru/item/nova


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2018)

Конечно посходили, но народ то покупает.Не надо забывать что они по всему миру продают, справедливости ради следует отметить что в России за эту сумму на моей практике ещё покупки не было...и не надо удивляться это ещё дёшево , тут моему знакомому на досуге за баян ( на одной Российский фабрике) вообще 3,500 миллионов на фабрике объявили! Сказали что ну уж Ооочень хороший! Уникальный! В единственном экземпляре!...


----------



## vev (13 Май 2018)

*zet10*,

Точно... В единственном экземпляре... Не думаю, что много найдется таких идиотов


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2018)

Согласен


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (21 Июл 2018)

https://www.avito.ru/ahtubinsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_bu_1659945603


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2018)

Да там мутно всё...
  Переписка для проверки:

18:51Добрый вечер. Я завтра буду в Ахтубинске. заберу у Вас зажигалку Данхилл и баян Юпитер. Какое время удобно? И адрес давайте, я по навигатору еду. Утром буду у Вас. Если Вы заняты- погуляю, отдохну, а потом к вам.Александр Анатольевич.18:54Приветствую. Зажигалку просили не продавать. Есть кто хочет купить. Юпитер по цене подрос до 58000 рублей и на него есть также желающий. Спасибо за интерес к моим объявлениям.18:55Если что не так извините.19:01Я дам 60. Приеду рано утром. Давайте адрес.Просмотрено Новые сообщения19:11так уже сейчас есть покупатель и оставил залог. зачем мне ваши обещания...


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (21 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> ну да...


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (21 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > -  а кто играл на нем раньше?
> ...


----------



## Labian (21 Авг 2018)

https://www.avito.ru/neman/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_sovetskiy_mnogogolosyy_yu
piter_1593120943
однако..на звонки не отвечають...Есть соблазн навестить Марию Агафоновну..(60 км. до неЁ )


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

Аккордеон Royal Standart


Новый аккордеон с итальянскими голосами 41/120 правая четырехголосная, левая 5 голосов. Регистров 11/6.




www.avito.ru





Шиза продолжает косить наши ряды.... Royal прямодечный уже за 300к предлагают... Неужто голоса из платины?...


Вика праямодечная за 300тр до кучи сюда









Аккордеон Victoria Super


Очень крутой итальянец. В представлении не нуждается. Звук супер!Также в наличии десятки других баянов и аккордеонов. От ученических до уровня профи. Самый большой выбор в Москве. Отправляем по России и по миру.Также посмотрите инструменты в нашем профи...




www.avito.ru


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2019)

Дураки ищут тех кто ещё дурнее их,но это трудно ......


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

Давненько не писал здесь...
Занлянул на Avito. Маcса сурьпризов:



https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_scandalli_super_vi_1435567621


Это специально для лохов, которым именно Super VI нужон. Смотрю и думаю: "А чего ж там от шестерки то?"



https://www.avito.ru/ivanovskaya_oblast_shuya/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1815364549?slocation=637640


Прямой конкурент Юпитеру и АККО. Кстати, не так плохо, если чадо вас совсем задолбало, можно Ильмеру эту прикупить



https://www.avito.ru/lobnya/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_professional_kontsertnyy_1855591142?slocation=637640


Это чудо я даже не представляю что такое... Может кто просветит?


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Май 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_1930279345?slocation=621540 - а эти гаврики так и продолжают работать...


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Май 2020)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_1930279345?slocation=621540 - а эти гаврики так и продолжают работать...


Уже сняли объявление, быстро работают... Новый юпитер за 39 тысяч продавали)


----------



## vev (8 Май 2020)

sgoryachih,
я кляузу в службу поддержки написал.... Sorry


----------



## Jemaccordion (9 Май 2020)

vev писал. 
Занлянул на Avito. Маcса сурьпризов:



https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_scandalli_super_vi_1435567621


Это специально для лохов, которым именно Super VI нужон. Смотрю и думаю: "А чего ж там от шестерки то?"

Так это реальное объявление реального продавца магазина в Москве)


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Jemaccordion



Jemaccordion написал(а):


> vev писал.
> Занлянул на Avito. Маcса сурьпризов:
> 
> 
> ...


А теперь смотрим, что же не так в объявлении. Где на фото Scandalli Super VI??? А нету.
Не, надпись "Super VI" есть, а вот самого Super VI нет....


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Май 2020)

Народ куражится! Тут появлялся Бандонеон, в Кировской области на несколько минут. Было написано так: гармошка цена 20тыс. Я даже хотел позвонить, вижу картинка серьезная. Через полчаса появилась надпись Бандонеон и ценник в 200 тыров. Тогда усмехнулся...Годится


----------



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

Моя неудачная попытка купить итальянца. Продавец заблокирован. Причём это не первый со смешными ценами. Разводилово? Но в чём прикол? Фото переписки, объявы уже нет.


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 

Не очень понятно, что конкретно Вы ищите? Кнопки/пиано? Видно только, что неприятности на свой кошелек 
Вы задачу и бюджет сформулируйте, а дальше можно посоветовать что да как.

Даже в этой теме, если ее почитать внимательно, можно много интересных способов отъема денег у граждан найти, а в природе их гораздо больше. 
Инструменты покупать по интернету КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

vev, таксфри при вывозе НДС возвращает, а если авио везти, то здесь платить его не нужно.


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> vev, таксфри при вывозе НДС возвращает, а если авио везти, то здесь платить его не нужно.




А на ввозе???? Если это МАГАЗИН...


----------



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

Играл на фортепиано, пару месяцев назад купил вельтмейстер топаз 3, чтобы поставить левую руку. Хочу перейти на кнопки готовые. Сравнивать мне не с чем, потому как знакомых нет. Вот и думаю чтобы взять за 150-200 тыр, но чтобы не разочароваться и оставить инструмент у себя. Здесь вроде не та тема, извиняюсь, перейду на итальянцев
vev , так и я про тоже, в магазе он ещё дороже должен быть, а тут за 200тр. Забудьте, на немца больше не смотрю.


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 
Заводской ценник НИКОГДА не равен тому, что в магазине. Вот именно поэтому ценник и может быть 200 и ниже


----------



## Игорь Маслов (26 Май 2020)

Хочу поделиться как конкретно действуют мошенники. Увидел на Авито Скандали за 10тр, явно мошенник, но ещё и в Питере. Пишу хочу посмотреть. Отвечает, что все вопросы к его, якобы сестре, даёт почту. Телефона в объяве нет. Пишу, у меня нет вопоосов, я хочу приехать и купить. Ответ связывайтесь с ней. Ладно, пишу ей. Ответ: инструмент в далёкой области от меня. Пишу, высылайте по Авито, оплачу. Ответ привожу дословно:
"У нас в поселке нет боксбери и DPD что бы пользоваться доставкой авито.
Высылаю почтой либо транспортной.
Почтой доставка полторы-две недели.
транспортной компанией идет от 3 до 5 дней
Как вам?
Для вaшей и моей гaрантии оплaта 50% до и 50% после
Мoгу для гарантии выслать фотo своего паспорта.
Если не устраивaет извините, но видимo не договоримся, попробуйте поискать тогда в другом месте.
Если точно берете, то пишите данные для пересыла посылки и во сколько сегодня
оплатите в ответ пришлю паспорт и куда оплачивать"
Дальше описывать в общем то нечего, всё и так понятно.


----------



## vev (26 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,
старо, как мир... Здесь уже есть подборка сканов паспортов....

Были даже встречи на пустыре поздним вечером... В пролетарском районе Челябинска.... 
Где только народ не продает "Юпитеры".....


----------



## Jemaccordion (27 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,
Хороший инструмент Вы точно не купите. Я основываюсь на всей этой длительной дискуссии "ни о чем". То Вам аккордеон нужен, а может быть и баян, а может фортепиано. Любой хороший инструмент стоит денег, а Вы хотите за 10р Скандалли купить у мошенников (а вдруг повезет.......в мыслях наверное проскакивает), а 200р. - дорого. Для начала нужно определиться чего надо и сколько денег не жалко? Если жалко и то и другое, то надо оставить всё как есть, до лучших времен.....А там вдруг мир изменится)


----------



## Игорь Маслов (27 Май 2020)

Да я то уже во всём определился. Покупать не собирался, то что нужно купил уже. Хотелось узнать и предупредить будующих покупателей. Но схема та же. И люди одни и те же, фотошопят 7 летней давности инструменты и выкладывают. Хорошо хоть Авито работает, в течении суток удаляют. Год назад хотел моторку на Авито купить, так там предварительная запись и очередь, с внесением условного аванса в 5тр. Им бы тут эту схему для смеха обкатать. По теме, в другом подобном объявлении ещё один брат этой же сучки продаёт за 10 ку другой инструмент. Не спят подонки.


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Май 2020)

А вот "Кубань" за Рубин выдают: "К" превратили в "Р", "а" - в "и", а мягкий знак убрали совсем... https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rubin_1941743064


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Май 2020)

Для сравнения


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Май 2020)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> А вот "Кубань" за Рубин выдают: "К" превратили в "Р", "а" - в "и", а мягкий знак убрали совсем... https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rubin_1941743064


Полагаю, что тётенька не в курсе того что продаёт, и к музыке не имеет отношения вообще). Этот шуточный ход явно был сделан давно. И не ею. Ибо "Рубины" покупают за самую дешёвую выборку. А баянист, которому нужна выборка- всяко уж знает про внешность "Рубинов"... .


----------



## sgoryachih (31 Май 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Полагаю, что тётенька не в курсе того что продаёт, и к музыке не имеет отношения вообще). Этот шуточный ход явно был сделан давно. И не ею. Ибо "Рубины" покупают за самую дешёвую выборку. А баянист, которому нужна выборка- всяко уж знает про внешность "Рубинов"... .


Да, скорее всего так и есть... Но несведующий покупатель, которому кто-то сказал, что "Рубин" - ничего так, инструмент, он вполне может приобрести... Тем более дизайн "Рубинов", если посмотреть весь модельный ряд на протяжении нескольких десятков лет достаточно заметно менялся... Кстати, вчера увидел, что, например, современный "Рубин 6" теперь выглядит так:


----------



## Игорь Маслов (31 Май 2020)

Эти мошенники как тараканы, бьёшь одного, два прибегают. "Жалуйтесь", админы Авито их блокируют. Признак: они не дают своего номера телефона.
Если кто из Питера, нужна консультация по ремонту баяна. Отзовитесь в личку.


----------



## sgoryachih (31 Май 2020)

В данном случае, скорее всего, заблуждение со стороны продавца. Я написал хозяйке, она ответила, что "верит своим глазам - написано "Рубин", хотя я ей оригинальное фото с баяном "Кубань" отправил, и можно было бы сравнить... В техподдержку АВИТО я тоже написал.


----------



## sgoryachih (1 Июн 2020)

Убедил тётеньку, что она продаёт всё-таки "Кубань", а не "Рубин". Исправила объявление - теперь это "Кубань" (с апгрейдом)


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2020)

Аккордеон Scandalli Super 6 купить в Санкт-Петербурге | Хобби и отдых | Авито


Аккордеон Scandalli Super 6: объявление о продаже в Санкт-Петербурге на Авито. Легенда! Винтажный инструмент 60-х годов с изумительным звучанием в отличном состоянии! Ломаная дека. Дорого!




www.avito.ru





Викторина: кто найдет 20 отличий от Супер 6


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июл 2020)

А зачем 20? Количество и расположение гвоздиков на полукорпусах, и на ажурке не то размещение рядов отверстий. Не там и не так. Дальше можно извиняться и уходить... .


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly, 

Злой ты, Саша... 
Сразу крылья людям подрезал 

Там еще есть много чего


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Аккордеон Scandalli Super 6 купить в Санкт-Петербурге | Хобби и отдых | Авито
> 
> 
> Аккордеон Scandalli Super 6: объявление о продаже в Санкт-Петербурге на Авито. Легенда! Винтажный инструмент 60-х годов с изумительным звучанием в отличном состоянии! Ломаная дека. Дорого!
> ...


Жень, так это же Ваня продаёт, друг Дениски "Аккордеон жоп" так называется их компания..... У них различия искать не надо, там у них все за Супер выдаётся))..


----------



## vev (26 Июл 2020)

zet10, 

Юр, я то вижу... И лычку их вижу. И отличия от взаправдашнего Супер 6... 
В дополнение к Сашиным, сходу видно отсутствие мастера в правой, голимую регистровую в левой, которой на Суперах никогда не было; заглушку осей и много еще чего....
Просто хочется еще раз предупредить народ, чтобы не клевали на Авитовские объявления, а смотрели глазами.


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2020)

Жень ты совершенно прав! Совершенно левые люди в музыкальном мире,левая " компания" и левые инструменты соответственно....
По поводу "смотреть своими глазами" , об этом уже устал говорить....... Ни по видео , ни по фото ни в коем случае нельзя покупать инструмент, представление иметь можно, но покупать нельзя! Только личный контакт и игра на инструменте и желательно со специалистом если сам не понимаешь, будут служить гарантией что не ошибётесь .


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> желательно со специалистом если сам не понимаешь,


Золотые слова. Золотой Вы человек.


----------



## zet10 (31 Июл 2020)

Наткнулся на интересную статью в интернете...... «Аккордеон-шоп»: поучительная история с магазином и баяном | Столичный курьер


----------



## vev (31 Июл 2020)

zet10, 

Интересная история.... 
Человек признается, что сомнения то были, но клевал на рассказы....

Я то у Диниски был еще за Театром Советской армии в двухуровневой квартире со всеми распальцами и мильеном комнат. Он мне пытался впаривать S4 в качестве Supita.... Все течет... А вода всегда течет сверху вниз...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2020)

Не знаю, разводилово ли...
У нас в городке висит обьява, баян "Россия". Походу, это не Россия, а Орфей. Но если кому интересно- могу глянуть и продиагностировать по-полной.


https://www.avito.ru/aleksandrov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_professionalnyy_bayan_rossiya_1968980463


----------



## Gross (11 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> У нас в городке висит обьява, баян "Россия". Походу, это не Россия, а Орфей.



Да, "Орфей" (он так назывался в узких кругах, не путать с одноимённым кноп аккордеоном). Трёхголосный, диапазон 58. Выборка.


----------



## sgoryachih (19 Авг 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzy...yan_yupiter_v_otlichnom_sostoyanii_1958759683 - Юпитер за 10.000. Человек на Авито, если верить его профилю с 2014г.


----------



## zet10 (19 Авг 2020)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzy...yan_yupiter_v_otlichnom_sostoyanii_1958759683 - Юпитер за 10.000. Человек на Авито, если верить его профилю с 2014г.


Профили на Авито взламываются злоумышлиниками, так что нет ни чего удивительного !будте осторожны!


----------



## sgoryachih (19 Авг 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Профили на Авито взламываются злоумышлиниками, так что нет ни чего удивительного !будте осторожны!


Да, похоже, взломали его. Объявление уже удалено.


----------



## ugly (18 Сен 2020)

Так не бывает...


https://www.avito.ru/novyy_gorodok/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_akkordeon_vignoni_1928219996


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2020)

ugly, 
Повеселил 
Такого давненько не видел


----------



## Labian (18 Сен 2020)




----------



## vev (19 Сен 2020)

На правах Топикстартера внесу свою лепту.

Для примера взял произвольное объявление некоего "Аккордеон Шоп" на Avito.



https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_royalstandard_selecta_italy_s_garantiey_1343380850



Контора более чем подозрительная во всех отношениях. Сколько раз видел в их описаниях 1000% вранье. Иногда связывался с администрацией Avito, иной раз вздыхал и проходил мимо.

Зацепила меня и самореклама:


какие-то барыги без опыта и чести наезжают на уважаемых на этом форуме людей... В разговорах при звонках по поводу инструментов ведут они себя более, чем непрофессионально, но обливаю грязью конкурентов по-полной.

Друзья, не ведитесь на их тупую рекламу! Еще со времен их первого владельца и флагмана г-на Медведева, ничего нормального качества и по нормальной цене там никогда не было. Мне лично предлагали S4 Вельта под видом Supita... И с пеной у рта доказывали, что это оно и есть....

*Рынок предложения инструментов сейчас насыщен и пересыщен разными мошенниками. Внесем хоть какой-то вклад в разоблачение их черного бизнеса путем антирекламы! *


----------



## Andrey Aksenov (25 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> На правах Топикстартера внесу свою лепту.
> 
> Для примера взял произвольное объявление некоего "Аккордеон Шоп" на Avito.
> 
> ...




А что можете сказать про Юру Жмодика и его салон??


----------



## vev (25 Сен 2020)

Andrey Aksenov,

А что рассказывать? Я лично через него брал не то три, не то четыре новых итальянца... Нигде и никогда не кинул... Все, как договаривались, так и было. Мало кто в современном аккордеонно-баянном мире может такой надежностью похвастаться. Ну и в отличие от большинства "интернет магазинов", у него реально достаточно много инструментов обычно в наличии.


----------



## Alex33 (25 Сен 2020)

andrey aksenov написал(а):


> А что можете сказать про Юру Жмодика и его салон??


Добавлю от себя: таких людей, как Юрий Жмодик, остаётся всё меньше, к сожалению. Наше время породило много комбинаторов. Юрий был и остаётся порядочным человеком)).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Ноя 2020)

На днях был интересный случай. У меня на Авито есть объявление об услугах аккордеониста. Позв онил мужчина, представился сотрудником ДПС и попросил выступить прям сегодня в полку на вручении наград сотрудников. Цену хорошую предложил, якобы за срочность. Дал адрес, назначил время и место (реально где полк ДПС располагается). Уточнил номер машины, сказал, что его подчинённый встретит и проводит через кп. Пока все нормально. 
Ладно, поехал домой, взял аппаратуру, аккордеон. Подъезжая, за 10 мин. как договаривались, звоню: этот заказчик говорит: "У нас, форс мажор - гостей на церемонию приехало больше - вы могли бы заехать в магазин, купить несколько бутылок коньяка, водки и закуски. Деньги конечно я сразу отдам и еще сверху за хлопоты". 
Тут я понял, что что-то пошло не так. Ну не было в моей практике таких случаев)). Я сразу говорю: "нет", на что меня посылают куда подальше. 

Вот так. Конечно, я ничего не потерял. Но было жалко потраченное время. 
Скорее всего, купи я все, сообщник забрал бы всю покупку (тысяч 10 по самым скромным подсчётам выходило) перед полком ДПС и под предлогом выписки пропуска удалился бы. 

Бывает и такое. Будьте бдительны.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Ноя 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Так не бывает...
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/novyy_gorodok/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_akkordeon_vignoni_1928219996


Да, странный тип. На вопросы не отвечает, даже кинуть меня не пытается))). Я ему 1 поставил в отзывах. 

Есть простой способ понять, вас кидают или нет. Говорите, что вы по делам как раз завтра будете в его городе и предложите встречу, чтобы посмотреть и пощупать инструмент. Люди, разводящие на предоплату, как правило, не продолжают диалог. 

С этим Виньони как раз так и произошло))).


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> вы могли бы заехать в магазин, купить несколько бутылок коньяка, водки и закуски.


Точно. А ещё привезти утюг и погладить всем гостям шнурки. Мойка машин всех гостей вообще не обсуждается).


----------



## sgoryachih (25 Сен 2021)

https://www.avito.ru/donetck/muzyka...dium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing - то, что Юпитер переклеенный, может быть такая цена?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (26 Сен 2021)

Нет, такой цены за Юпитер быть не может. Скорее всего разводят на предоплату. В отзывах много негативных. Сделайте вид, что хотите купить, когда предложат перевести деньги на доставку или "потому что очень много желающих", напишите сюда, вместе посмеёмся))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (1 Июл 2022)

Разводил там через одного или чаще. Я когда дочке пианино искал тоже столкнулся с "оплати и мы тебе завтра отправим". Ага, разбежались. Поэтому когда я наткнулся на объявление с топовым роландом в нулячем состоянии за устраивавший меня ценник, то даже не поверил в реальность. На встречу с продавцом ездил максимально шифруясь, сразу предупредив, что буду без денег на кармане. Как ни странно роланд в заводских мягких плёнках на деталях был на месте (даже не собирался никогда), побренчал на нём немного, всё в идеале, съездил за деньгами и купил. Два года уже прошло. Всё в порядке. Чудеса бывают. Вот дочка пару лет поиграла на пианино и начала интересоваться моим аккордеоном. Понятно, что полная Вальтмейстер Консона для девочки 8 лет немного тяжеловата и великовата купил ей Фиротти крайне редкого размера 30/60 трёхголосный со стандартной мензурой. Кстати звук его мне весьма нравится. Хороший мюзетничёк, звонкий, но не резкий. Пушинка после "Консоны". Дочка играет с удовольствием. Кстати после базиса на пианино простые вещи двумя руками она начала играть практически сразу. Через пару недель начала пытаться подбирать "Небо Парижа". Генетика  

Так что на авите всё ж товар надо смотреть и щупать самому, если очень заманушные предложения. Но хорошие предложения бывают, если людям надо срочно продать, а не ждать годы.


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_supita_41120iv115_deluxe_2511509161?utm_source=avito&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_gen_c2c_trig_exp_crm2218_price_decrease_views&utm_content=link



Очередной аптимист... Кусок дерьма, который и рядом с первой Супитой не лежал, за лям+...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (25 Сен 2022)

__





Die „SUPITA“ – Ein hervorragendes Solisteninstrument – Weltmeister Akkordeons







www.weltmeister-akkordeon.de





Ну почему. Она у них стоит 14 килоевров. Это примерно 850 тыщ наших. Тем более там честно написано, что доставка оттуда.
Хотя за такие деньги наверно проще сразу итальянца купить.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (26 Сен 2022)

vev написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_supita_41120iv115_deluxe_2511509161?utm_source=avito&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_gen_c2c_trig_exp_crm2218_price_decrease_views&utm_content=link
> 
> 
> 
> Очередной аптимист... Кусок дерьма, который и рядом с первой Супитой не лежал, за лям+...


Это очень хороший инструмент.Это далеко не Супра,и не Супита II.Но всё же цены на них явно завышены.


----------



## vev (26 Сен 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> Это очень хороший инструмент.Это далеко не Супра,и не Супита II.Но всё же цены на них явно завышены.


Я щупал вторую Супиту и она полное дерьмо. Платить за немца такие деньги - себя не уважать... Да и итальянец больше червонца - деньги на ветер ИМХО


----------



## olegoleg1974d (26 Сен 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Я щупал вторую Супиту и она полное дерьмо. Платить за немца такие деньги - себя не уважать... Да и итальянец больше червонца - деньги на ветер ИМХО


Это да. Была у меня в ремонте Супра120.(Мелкий ремонт,ничего серьезного).Моя имха-Кантус явно получше будет.А пластиковая левая механика вообще убила.Как на каприсе,если не хуже.Обесшумленная горка,но кнопки трутся об металл ужасно.А инструменту и года нет.И это счастье продают за 8 килоевро))).Если так прям хочется немца,за три-первую супиту,еще штуку-на двухосевую итальянскую механику,и вуаля!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> А пластиковая левая механика вообще убила.


Наверно у меня на консоне такая. 1984 года. Лязгает как пишушая машинка при игре. Утешаю себя, что это встроенные кастантеты.  Так то по звуку и расходу воздуха она вполне себе годная. Но левая механика это ...
На амиге 1975 года, убитой в дрова, такого лязга нет


----------



## vyachek (12 Окт 2022)

Без комментариев ССЫЛКА,.


----------



## ugly (12 Окт 2022)

> Очень деньги нужны...


----------



## Vovillius О. (19 Окт 2022)

Надеюсь, не сочтёте спамом) Охотился за аккордеоном, 1.5 недели мониторил питерский авито каждые 2 часа (В итоге повезло, позавчера нашёл Meteor 7|8 за 25 000). В целом порядок цен за это время запомнил, все было примерно одинаковым, много барахла за копейки, 1-2 неадеквата.
По старой памяти зашёл вчера посмотреть, что ещё продают и... выпал в осадок. 1.5 недели ничего такого и в помине не было
В один вечер появились такие блестящие предложения, как Рапсодия за 52, Ильмера за 45, Юность 1/2 за 14900 и Стелла за 70
Считаю, что мне очень повезло с Метеором, а то, увидев бы это, мой продавец выставил бы инструмент тысяч за 50, минимум.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Окт 2022)

Ну это не разводилово, а просто народ не в курсе цен на свои сокровища. Для них любой ящик с клавишами и кнопками это аккордеон. Разводилово это "выгодное" предложение из глухой деревни с "доставкой". Типа деньги дай и я пришлю. Воздух из мехов. 
А покупка удачная, не спорю. Теперь можно нормально учиться играть.


----------



## Vovillius О. (19 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну это не разводилово, а просто народ не в курсе цен на свои сокровища. Для них любой ящик с клавишами и кнопками это аккордеон. Разводилово это "выгодное" предложение из глухой деревни с "доставкой". Типа деньги дай и я пришлю. Воздух из мехов.
> А покупка удачная, не спорю. Теперь можно нормально учиться играть.


Одно объявление (Юность) от салона Кантус, упоминания которого я встречал на форуме несколько раз, т.чб формально тема соблюдена)
Я уже всем друзьям и родственникам по несколько раз похвастался приобретением, жена (музыкант) временно наложило вето на произнесения слово аккордеон в нашей квартире)


----------

